# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Naš doživljaj prvog djeteta nakon rođenja drugog

## Anita-AZ

Ovo je tema koju nisam pronašla. Ovo je također tema o kojoj mi nitko nikada nije ništa rekao. Upravo zato mi je bilo vrlo teško prihvatiti sve te promjene u mojem emotivnom doživljaju djece i krivila sam se radi toga, što zasigurno nije zdravo.
Stoga, evo sad, nakon 10 mjeseci, želim s vama podijeliti tu emotivnu promjenu, ali isto tako (sad, iz iskustva) reći da se sve to s vremenom ipak stabilizira.

Pa da se vratimo u moj posljednji dan trudnoće.... Nikad, ali stvarno nikad neću zaboraviti osjećaj mojeg posljednjeg zagrljaja sa kćerkicom.. posljednjeg u tom obliku, da je ona jedino moje djete koje poznajem. Toliku silinu osjećaja i toplinu i bliskost i povezanost teško je opisati, ali vjerujem da mnoge znate o čemu pričam. Stvarno divno. I svi ti trudovi i sva bol prošla je uz pomisao na nju kao motivaciju da lakše podnesem.

Nakon Liamovog rođenja u meni se zbilo nešto potpuno novo. Ja sam se strašno zaljubila u njega. Stvarno strašno jako, intenzivno do boli. Kad se samo sjetim koliko dugo sam se brinula da li je moguće ikada voljeti još neko biće kao što sam voljela svoje prvo djete.. eh, samo se nasmijem. Da, moguće je itekako.
Uglavnom, ta nova silina novih emocija malo me je zbunila. Bila sam apsolutno ispunjena i opčinjena tim malim bićem i percepcija cijelog svijeta i moje obitelji se izmijenila. 
Kad smo se vratili kući i kad je stigla Omi, očekivala sam kako ću presretna grliti svoje dvoje djece, no to se nije dogodilo. Ona mi je bila iznenađujuće velika, njene duge noge mi nisu bile slatke kao prije samo 3 dana, njena glava izgledala mi je velika i duguljasta i sve me je nekako šokiralo tom veličinom i nedostatkom slatkoće. Da, naravno da sam je voljela, ali ne istom snagom kao ranije, nisam je obožavala, nisam je poželjela čvrsto stisnuti i upiti njenu dječju energiju. Taj sam doživljaj samo djelomično shvatila ozbiljno... i odlučila pričekati slijedeći dan. No, ljubav se nije vraćala. A mene je srce boljelo. Plakala sam satima radi toga. Obukla sam se i otišla kod susjede koja ima troje djece i pitala je da li joj se to dogodilo. Nije! Razgovarala sam s drugim mamama. No, nikome se to nije dogodilo! No, našla sam nekoga kome se to dogodilo! Mojoj mami! Ja sam bila drugo djete koje joj je promjenilo svijet i upropastilo mojoj starijoj sestri život zauvijek. Dan danas, nakon 3, 5 desetljeća ona zna reći: _"A vidiš, da se ti nisi rodila....."_  Završile smo razgovor, poklopila sam slušalicu i unatoč nemogućnosti da se sjetim svih vanjskih zvukova, znam da je u mojoj glavi tutnjalo i rastao je ooogroman strah da će se povjest ponoviti. Da će i moja djeca biti još jedna braća koja se ne vole _(u mojoj široj obitelji to je popularno)_ i moje će starije dijete biti nesretno. I to sve zbog moje nemogućnosti da volim jako više od jednog djeteta. Koje razočaranje. Sa sobom. 
Razočarati se u vlastito srce možda je jedno od najvećih razočaranja koje možete doživjeti. Vidjeti da ljubav može biti donešena i odnešena bez naše volje može pomalo i zastrašiti jer bez ljubavi sve pada u vodu. Bez ljubavi nema snage da se podnose milijun malih sitnica koje život čine manje slađim, a s ljubavlju su samo to - sitnice. Bez ljubavi - to su ogromni problemi za koje se ne naziru rješenja.

S vremenom, upoznala sam neke mame, nešto otvorenije, svjesnije, iskrenije koje su mi iskreno rekle da se ovo dogodilo i njima! Između njihove djece razlika je bila puno manja. Po 3 i 2 i 4 godine. A efekt isti. Sva su ta, još malena, dječica, izgledala ogromna u poredbi s malom bebom, a majčina ljubav trebala je jedno vrijeme da obuhvati toliku količinu ljubavi - nove i stare. Asimilirati iskustvo rođenja veeelika je stvar i voljela bih da možemo učiniti za sebe toliko da prihvatimo ono što se u nama zbiva bez grižnje savjesti, bez krivice, bez svih tih negativnih osjećaja. I isto tako da ne počnemo glumiti ono što mislimo da bismo trebale osjećati. Da, palo mi je i to na pamet. No, tada sam shvatila cijelu teoriju iza glume (bilo čega)... to ustvari znači da ne vjerujemo da stvari uistinu i prirodno mogu postati kakvima ih želimo, pa zato glumimo. Ja sam ipak vjerovala da će se to srediti s vremenom, nikako nisam dopustila misliti da je sve ono oduševljenje s mojim prvim djetetom samo tako otišlo.  Zauvijek.
I bila sam u pravu. Nije otišlo! Spavalo je iza zidina nove ljubavi, prikupljalo je snagu za novi zalet.

Ne znam točno kada se sve počelo vraćati, ali postupno i s vremenom zasigurno. Ne preko noći. Kako je Liam rastao i kako su se oni međusobno povezali, a njena ljubav za njega i njegova za nju je nešto iznimno i prekrasno. Oni su definitivno neke srodne duše jer takvu povezanost ne viđam često. Takvo obožavanje iz dubine. No, nije tako bilo od početka. Kad je on bio mala, sitna, krhka beba, a ona još uvijek živahno 7g. djete nisam baš bila presretna da ga nosi i to je činila minimalno. Ustvari, nisu dobili šansu da se povežu. Ali i to se s vremenom mjenjalo na bolje i sada sam stvarno presretna kad ih promatram. Da, ima ona nekad potrebu biti sama, ali imam i ja. To nema veze niti s ljubomorom, niti s ljubavlju. Oni su divni zajedno. A moja ljubav za nju se vratila - moćna i snažna! 
Kad promatram sva ova iskustva koja imam s djecom u svojem unutarnjem svijetu, mislim da ne postoji daleka planina, niti zemlja, niti Bog koji nas može toliko pročistiti, "natjerati" da učimo o sebi i drugima, onako i onoliko kako to čine djeca. 

Nadam se da će moje iskustvo biti od pomoći novim dvostrukim (ili višestrukim) mamama.

_Puno zagrljaja svima...  ,_
Anita

----------


## marta

Draga Anita, ja mislim da je to samo nacin na koji je priroda uredila da se pobrinemo za tu bebu, da joj nista ne fali, da ju ne zanemarimo cak ni nenamjerno..
Meni se dogodilo 2 puta. A bila sam uvjerena da mi se drugi put nece dogoditi. Sad znam zasigurno da ce se dogoditi i treci put. Pomirila sam se s tim i zivot ide dalje.   :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Dogodilo mi se te s Anjom kad se Aleksandar rodio. Ali ja se nekako uopće nisam oko toga zabrinula. Nekako sam znala da ćemo doći u ravnotežu.

Kad se rodila Rahela to se nije dogodilo, ali vjerojatno jedino iz razloga što ja nju nisam ni vidjela prije nego sam došla doma iz bolnice i zato jer je ona 3 tjedna ipak bila odvojena od nas. Tada mi se dogodilo upravo suprotno, da sam se ponovno bezgranično zaljubila u svoju stariju djecu ali i u muža. Kao da je neki višak energije ljubavi lebdio oko mene a nije mogao doći do onog do koga je bio namjenjen. 

Zato sam nekako sigurna da je priroda to tako i zamislila i da zbog toga nismo lošije majke nego upravo onakve kakve i trebamo biti.

----------


## Riana

:Heart:   :Love:  
hvala ti što si to podijelila s nama


i ja se pitam kako voljeti drugo dijete jednako kao ovo, jer mi se čini da je ovo što sad osjećam vrhunac, ali očito je kako nekome piše u potpisu: da se ljubav s drugim djetotom ne dijeli, već množi...

----------


## Zorana

Drugarice Marta, sad si me uvalila u depresiju.  :/

----------


## marta

Drugarice Zorana, sad bi te zagrlila da si mi blize, sto zbog depresije, sto zbog ovog drugarice!   :Love:

----------


## Zorana

:Love:   :Preskace uze:  (ovaj preskakajuce pase uz atmosferu)

----------


## ribica tina

to se i meni dogodilo i sada s 3.bebom opet se događa....  :Love:

----------


## seni

anita, ne znam da li je dobro, da pises to sto pises, (odnosno, bolje receno,  da mi s jednim djetetom to citamo) jerbo meni kao mami jednog djeteta to zvuci tako strasno, da se covjek preplasi dobiti drugo dijete.

ali super da si to napisala, jer jos nikada od nekoga sa vise djece to nisam cula, niti procitala.
inace se, kad bolje razmislim, dosta dobro uklapa u one price kada prvorodena djeca "postano nemoguca", a roditelji tvrde da cine sve kako ne bi bilo ljubomore i posvecuju jos vise paznje starijem djetetu. 
mozda prvorodena djeca zaista svojim sestim culom detektiraju tu promjenu kod mame/roditelja.

----------


## Tonja_1

jako lijepo si svoj životni doživljaj podijelila s nama.
ja sam toliko opčinjena svojim jedinim dijetetom da se znam pitati kako će biti kada dođe drugo, pa treće...  :Smile:  . znam koliko mi je trebalo samoće s bebom da se "posložimo" jedno drugom, nitko mi nije bio potreban, čak su smetali. već sam se pitala hoće mi moja mala zvijezda "smetati" kada nova zvjezdica zablista   :Sad:  . drago mi je što je omi tako super s liamom, jer me u tome strah kako će ta nova fascinacija malom bebom utjecati na starije dijete.

imamo malu nećakinju u kući koja je bila miljenica dok nije došao domagoj, tada sam vidjela isto to što si pisala, njene do jučer male rukice nisu bile tako male i slatke, imala je tako velika stopala...

----------


## luce2006

> Nikad, ali stvarno nikad neću zaboraviti osjećaj mojeg posljednjeg zagrljaja sa kćerkicom.. posljednjeg u tom obliku, da je ona jedino moje djete koje poznajem. Toliku silinu osjećaja i toplinu i bliskost i povezanost teško je opisati, ali vjerujem da mnoge znate o čemu pričam. Stvarno divno....
> ... očekivala sam kako ću presretna grliti svoje dvoje djece, no to se nije dogodilo. Ona mi je bila iznenađujuće velika, njene duge noge mi nisu bile slatke kao prije samo 3 dana, njena glava izgledala mi je velika i duguljasta i sve me je nekako šokiralo tom veličinom i nedostatkom slatkoće. Da, naravno da sam je voljela, ali ne istom snagom kao ranije, nisam je obožavala, nisam je poželjela čvrsto stisnuti i upiti njenu dječju energiju. Taj sam doživljaj samo djelomično shvatila ozbiljno... i odlučila pričekati slijedeći dan. No, ljubav se nije vraćala. A mene je srce boljelo. Plakala sam satima radi toga.


jooj boze, kao da sebe slusam. nikome, pa ni muzu   :Embarassed:   nisam pricala o tome jer sam mislila da ce me proglasit nenormalnom. drago mi je, jako drago da se nekome jos ovo desilo jer san se stvarno bojala u tim danima da li sam ja normalna. sva sreca, proslo je nakon otprilike tjedan dana i ne zelin da mi se vise ikad to desi...

----------


## luce2006

> drago mi je, jako drago da se nekome jos ovo desilo jer ...


joj, tek sada vidim kakav ovo ima "prizvuk" kada se procita. nisam mislila na taj nacin   :Embarassed:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> anita, ne znam da li je dobro, da pises to sto pises, (odnosno, bolje receno,  da mi s jednim djetetom to citamo) jerbo meni kao mami jednog djeteta to zvuci tako strasno, da se covjek preplasi dobiti drugo dijete.


Iskreno... razmišljala sam i sama o tome. I zato i nisam željela o tome pisati dok ne vidim kako će se stvari razviti. Sad kad je sve super, mislim da je dobro da mame koje će isto doživjeti _(a to naravno nisu sve!)_ ne misle da je problem u njima i da će to trajati zauvijek, već da tome priđu bez straha. Mnoge stvari prihvaćamo lakše kad ZNAMO da su normalne. 

No, kužim te... gledajući s aspekta prvog djeteta s kojim smo opčinjeni, ne želimo mu priuštiti niti dan smanjene ljubavi. Znam.   :Love:  

Eh, pa da takve utješimo...

*Ovo je sličica koju ja zovem OSMIJEH ZA OMI

.... Ovako Liam gleda Omi kad uđe u sobu. S nikim (pa ni sa mnom) nije tako opčinjen kao s njom. 

A na ovoj fotki možeš vidjeti njenu opčinjenost s njim...*

Ipak je vrijedilo. Uostalom, tu su naši muževi da nadomjeste sve što mi tada nismo spremne dati i sve bude ok dok se majke ne oporave od šoka (poroda, nove ljubavi.... itd..). Jer nakon oporavka, stotinu je puta bolje i veće!  :Heart: 

____________________________________

*Luce2006*...   :Love:

----------


## Bubica

> anita, ne znam da li je dobro, da pises to sto pises, (odnosno, bolje receno, da mi s jednim djetetom to citamo) jerbo meni kao mami jednog djeteta to zvuci tako strasno, da se covjek preplasi dobiti drugo dijete.


Imam jednog klinca ali nekako stvarno vjerujem da mora proci to vrijeme prilagodbe i da djeca to osjete. Zato sam uvijek govorila da ce mi razlika izmedju djece biti najmanje pet godina tako da ovo prvo ipak dobije neku bazičnu sigurnost. nažalost, stvari se razvijaju tako da će B vjerojatno ostati i jedino dijete  :Sad:  

U svakom slučaju lijepo je kada čovjek osvijesti te svoje emocije, time je veća vjerojatnost da će se znati nositi s njima.

----------


## Zorana

Anita, mi smo vec jednom pisale o ovome...samo moram iskopati na kojem topicu. :/

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Zorana*, bila je neka tema o još djece ili tako nešto gdje sam ja ovo također spomenula... još prije dosta vremena. Nemam nikakvu ideju koji je topic, ali mislim da ga je white musk otvorila... mozda...

----------


## seni

ma kuzim ja tebe anita.   :Love:  
i super si srocila cijelu pricu. sa happy endom.  :Heart: 

samo mi je iz sadasnje pozicije jednostavno nemoguce i zamisliti, da bih svoju inu manje obozavala, pa ma koliko joj stopala bila velika.  :Razz: 
meni se uvijek cinilo, da bi me bilo vise strah, da bih s drugim dijetetom eventualno  mogla biti nesto manje opcinjena nego sa i. mada je jasno da se ljubav prema djeci ne djeli, nego mnozi.

----------


## ivana7997

evo, ja sam dvostruka mama koja nije imala ni sekunde nista slicno. samo mi je moj veliki sin bio oooogroman. 

sjecam se takodjer posljednjeg zagrljaja prije nego sto se rodio jakov, bila sam u bolnici, i vec mi je bilo lose, samo par sati kasnije sam izgubila svijest...  i zavrsila na carskom. ali taj zadnji zagrljaj, kako mi je pomazio trbuh, napravio krizic na njemu i rekao trbuhu: cuvaj se, mali.   :Heart:   to necu nikada zaboraviti. i nisam. jos uvijek mislim da je taj krizic i ta ljubav koju je f imao prema njemu jos prije nego sto se rodio zapravo to sto je jakova spasilo... i obozavala sam ga zbog toga.

 i sto je bio tako cudesno jak, poput odrasle osobe. 
i sto je taj dan kad se jakov rodio pao i jako ogrebao nosic pa nije htio doci u bolnicu da ga mama takvog ne vidi. 

ma uopce   :Heart:

----------


## Sanjica

Impresivan i dojmljiv post, vrlo lijepo i iskreno sročen.

Da, dogodilo mi se. Ja sam u bolnici bila dva tjedna. Dok nisam rodila nisam željela da mi dovedu kći u posjetu jer sam se bojala da ću pobjeći iz rodilišta s njom kući. Tek kad sam rodila mogla sam je vidjeti. I bila mi je oooogromna. Imala je ruke kao drvosječa, a ne kao dvogodišnja djevojčica. Bila mi je strana i daleka, kao da nije moje dijete. 

Meni je utoliko bilo gore jer je ona hendikepirano dijete s kojom nisam imala nikakvu komunikaciju osim pogledom i gestima. Riječi i govor nisu ništa značile. A rodila sam krasnog, velikog sina od 4 300 g, brzo i relativno lako u odnosu na njen porod. Ponos i dika.

No, taj osjećaj nije tako dugo trajao, samo je užasno što je strah za ovo zdravo dijete nekako bio veći. Ružno i za pomisliti, a kamoli izreći, ali molitva u stilu: Bože, ne daj da se ovom mom jedinom zdravom djetetu nešta dogodi. 

On nam je bio jedina svjetla točka, energija, snaga koja nas je gurala dalje da lakše prihvatimo život s njom i njenim hendikepom, s njenim ograničenjima, da lakšemo podnesemo komunikaciju s ostalim, prosječnim ljudima kod kojih je normalno da imaju zdravu djecu...

Desetak godina kasnije priča se ponovila u stotsruko jačoj varijanti. Nova beba nakon toliko godina podigla je toliku razinu emocija i promijenila percepciju roditeljstva naopačke. Ljubav i emocije koje sada imamo nikada nismo imali u takvom intenzitetu s ovo dvoje prve djece.

Onda smo bili mladi, uplašeni, neiskusni, stavljeni pred velike teškoće od prvog dana. Malo uživanja u odnosu na bol i teškoće s druge strane. Zbog prvog bolesnog djeteta, ovo drugo nam je naraslo preko noći. Nismo stigli uživati.

Tek sada, ustvari, po pravo uživamo u djetetu i njegovom odrastanju. I svi smo pobenavili za tim malim cirkusantom. 

Danas sam po pitanju osjećaja smirena i zadovoljna. Volim jednako svu moju djecu, svakog od njih na jedan poseban način.

Jedino što bih željela, a to nije moguće, ponovo roditi svu moju djecu od početka, al da imam ovu pamet i ovu glavu.

----------


## iridana2666

Kada sam ja ostala u drugom stanju sa svojom drugom kćeri tako su se u meni razvijali sve jači osjećaji prema mojoj starijoj. Još sam joj se više posvećivala nego prije, svuda je išla sa mnom, puno smo pričale i provodile zajedno svo vrijeme moguće. 
Isto se tako sjećam noći kada mi je pukao vodenjak i kada me, usred noće MM vozio u bolnicu i mi smo morali buditi D. da bi odveli kod moje mame.... Taj osjećaj...kada sam ju poljubila onako još snenu...neću nikad zaboraviti. Do rodilišta sam stalno pričala o tome što bi D. bez mene da se nešto meni desi. Uopće se nisam brinula ni za bebu ni za sebe, samo što će ona bez mene. MM sam dala instrukcije ako mi se nešto desi, neka joj nastoji nadomjestiti moju ljubav te da joj uvijek priča kako sam ju voljela više od svega... Valjda me hormoni udarili   :Razz:   Kaže muž poslije svega da kad me onu noć nije udavio, neće više nikad. Pitao me otkud mi tolike silne gluposti tih 20 min vožnje do rodilišta, da tako nešto od mene nikad nije čuo, ni prije ni poslije   :Laughing:   Što je najbolje, ni ja se svega ne sjeća, nego mi je poslije on sve pričao i nisam mogla vjerovati da sam to bila ja   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Kada sam došla kući, D. mi je izgledala oooogromno, ali se umeni rodila neka nova vrsta ljubavi prema njoj...jača...drukčija. Počela sam ju više cijeniti, odmah ju uključila u brigu oko bebe (a i dok sam bila trudna, mazala mi je svako večer trbuh   :Smile:  ) i u tome je uživala... Često sam znala ostaviti mlađu sa MM ili kod mojih pa se samo posvetiti D. 
Sada su prekrasne zajedno. Obožavaju se (D. baš nije oduševljena kada joj se I. dira u igračke za 'velike cure'   :Smile:  ), opće je veselje kada se sretnu poslijepodne nakon škole i vrtića.   :Heart:   I onako, kad ih gledam koliko su različite izgledom (jedna je crnokosa, zelenooka, malinaste puti, druga svijetle kose, sivih očiju i sitna) , ali karakterno su blizanke - tvrdoglave, uporne, lajave   :Razz:   (pogodi na koga   :Laughing:  )....

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

i ja sam to prozivila i citaju to sto si napisala imala sam osjecaj kao da mi zavirujes u dusu i pises o mojim osjecajima 
pogotovo ovaj dio koji si napisala mi je ubrzao rad srca,kao da si opisivala moje misli




> Ona mi je bila iznenađujuće velika, njene duge noge mi nisu bile slatke kao prije samo 3 dana, njena glava izgledala mi je velika i duguljasta i sve me je nekako šokiralo tom veličinom i nedostatkom slatkoće. Da, naravno da sam je voljela, ali ne istom snagom kao ranije, nisam je obožavala, nisam je poželjela čvrsto stisnuti i upiti njenu dječju energiju.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

i ja sam to prozivila i citajuci to sto si napisala imala sam osjecaj kao da mi zavirujes u dusu i pises o mojim osjecajima 
pogotovo ovaj dio koji si napisala mi je ubrzao rad srca,kao da si opisivala moje misli




> Ona mi je bila iznenađujuće velika, njene duge noge mi nisu bile slatke kao prije samo 3 dana, njena glava izgledala mi je velika i duguljasta i sve me je nekako šokiralo tom veličinom i nedostatkom slatkoće. Da, naravno da sam je voljela, ali ne istom snagom kao ranije, nisam je obožavala, nisam je poželjela čvrsto stisnuti i upiti njenu dječju energiju.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

ups   :Embarassed:

----------


## Zorana

Da, i meni je to bilo koma :/ 
Ja sam na tom jednom starijem topicu pisala da sam cak par puta u ocaju pregledava Zorkine slike dok je bila beba u nadi da cu se prisjetiti tih istih osjecaja koje sam imala prije rodjenja Jasene. Pa bi se onda od muke rasplakala...i onda opet po starom i sve ukrug

----------


## Nice

:shock: Dakle upravo sam shvatila što mi se desilo.
Moja najdraža nećakinja koju sam obožavala preko noći mi je postala nekako velika i pokušavala sam uvjeriti svoju mamu (njenu baku) kako sada ima veliku glavu   :Embarassed:  . 

Sada mi je lakše kada znam zašto se to desilo....

----------


## pikulica

Anita  :Love:   za tvoje iskustvo koje si podjelila s nama, slike nisam uspjela otvoriti, ali mislim da znam te poglede iz kojih iskri, kod nad je to isto tako.
Kod mene je situacija bila neko vrijeme obrnuta, cijelu trudnoću i kratko nakon poroda,( nekih 7-10 dana)N je bio moje čudo, moje dijete, beba mi je nekako bila stvor i čudo koje se miče u tom trbuhu. Ja sam zapravo strahovala da drugo dijete neću moći voljeti tako intenzivno kao N, to mi se još kratko vrijeme nakon drugog poroda činilo nemoguće...Kako sam se samo prevarila!
Ostatak priče znaš i sama, nema većeg uživanja od pogleda na moja dva mačića u igri, zajedničkoj ciki, kupanjcu...
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

isprepadale ste me od glave do pete  :Razz:  i znam da ste u pravu, da se to može dogoditi ali ne želim vjerovati da je to moguće. iako mi se dogodilo kada sam rodila ladu. naš, do tada voljeni i maženi kućni ljubimac počeo je nam je smetati pod nogama. i još uvijek mi smeta :/ dobro, s djecom je vjerojatno drugačije, ali one koje su imale psa prije prvog djeteta znaju o čemu pričam.

----------


## rinama

Identična situacija i kod mene. Ali ja sam u to vrijeme toliko plakala i plakala, non-stop. Pogotovo kad sam odlazila u rodilište, isto plakala do besvjesti jer kako će sad moj Domi bez mene, a i ja bez njega, falio mi je već i mjesec dana prije poroda jer sam znala da će doći dan kad ću ga ostaviti. I kad sam rodila provela sam cijelu noć plakajući za svojim prvim djetetom, ništa me nije bolili koliko srce i duša. I tada je došao treći dan u bolnici i MM ga je doveo u posjetu, a on tako veliki, pogotovo nos, nekako široki i glava, to sam si protumaćila činjenicom da sam ipak dva dana gledala u malo Matejevo lićeko i da je to normalno, ali nije bilo normalno jer morala sam naučiti podjeliti ljubav, a nisam mogla.
I naravno plakala i dalje. I u bolnici, i doma i non-stop. Svaki put kad bi počela razmišljati o Domiju suze su mi same tekle. Ali prošlo je nekako s vremenom, naučila sam kako mogu svoju ljubav dati svakome od njih dvoje. Moje prvo dijete sad ima sedam i pol godina i tako je nekako već veliki, odgovoran, ima svoje školske brige, svoje nove prijatelje i simpatiju, ima i svoju sobu u kojoj provodi vrijeme, ima i plivanje...puno je to vremena koje više ne provodimo zajedno i za time žalim, jer tako brzo odrastu, a ja bi da je još onako mali, da ga nosim, da mu pjevam, da spava kraj mene...Sjednem kraj njega uvećer kad zaspi pa ispunim tu svoju potrebu za njime i tako sam sretna kad ga vidim kako zadovoljno spava, umoran nakon napornog dana, moj sin, veliki sin, moje prvo djete.
A i ovaj manji vrapčić, toliko ti se uvuće pod kožu, njega nemožeš ni sekunde ne primjetiti, jer ti je uvijek za petama, uvjek blizu, osigurava si svoju dozu mamine ljubavi, jer ipak on ima starijeg bracu, konkurenciju u maminom srcu prepunom ljubavi za njih dvoje.

----------


## Paulita

Uh, ogromna glava, gruba kosa, velike šake i prsti....a do jučer moja beba....

Kada sam došla doma, odmah se bacio na cicu. A djelovao mi je prevelik! Nije to više za njega....I još uvijek mi ponekad dođe da ga odgurnem od sebe kada doji. I još uvijek plačem kada ga zagrlim, jer imam osjećaj da ga zapostavljam. Kada dođe do mene, da mi pusu i pomazi me po glavi.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dijanam

zavrtilo mi se u glavu od svih vasih postova...

Anita, Sanjica... ivana, tvoj me post ganuo, uf... 

Kod mene slicno kao kod Ivane, samo su mi starija djeca bila odjednom ogromna.

Ali sjecam se kad se rodilo drugo, a prvo stiglo u rodiliste s tatom. Ja sam izasla na hodnik. I gledam ga, svaki detalj mi i sad jasan, znam što je imao na sebi, mogu ga opipati, omirisati, gledam ga kako mase nogicama jer mu je klupa visoka. I gledam ga ja i ne mogu vjerovati da je to moj Andrija. Nekako mi je bio previse lijep. A samo ga dva dana nisam bila vidila. Nisam ga se mogla nagledati. 

Kad se rodilo cetvrto (a nije se rodilo malo), stigle mi doma, a meni ovo trece izgleda oooogromno. I onda mi se tako ooooogromno uvali na cicu!! Što ću OVO čudovište dojiti??? 

A čudovište je najslađe na svijetu. Večeras cica i ja je pitam: "je li ukusno?" Ona ne pušta nego odgovara vrlo brzo i uvjerljivo kimajući glavom". A ja pitam: "jel ukusnije od jogurta?". A ona se skine i kaze: "Ukusnije je od čokolade!!" i navali...


I opet moram citirati svoj omiljenog fratra koji kaže: roditelj svakom svojem djetetu može reći "volim te najviše na svijetu" i neće lagati. Svako voli na poseban način.

----------


## Ivanna

Anita, baš si to lijepo opisala. Drago mi je da priča ima sretan kraj!   :Heart:  
I drago mi je da si to napisala jer mislim da to nije lako reći i o tome pisati. Rijetko koja mama bi tako nešto "priznala".

Ja sam se, slično kao Tonja_1, pitala da li ću moć jednog dana drugo dijete voljet kao ovo. Sad mi se to čini nemoguće....
Moja sestrična ima kćer od 5 godina koju ja stvarno obožavam, ko da je moja. Sjećam se kako mi je bila ogromna kad me posjetila s mamom u bolnici. Nekako mi tada više nije bila tako slatka i nježna i mala kao prije. 
Sad mi je super gledati kako je ona opčinjena mojim djetetom, kako ga gleda i obožava.

----------


## Balarosa

Anita, meni je ovo o čemu pišeš još daleko, ali morala sam doći napisati da jednostavno obožavam ovakve tvoje postove   :Heart:

----------


## mamaniki25

Draga Anita,
meni se u početku desilo sve suprotno od ovoga što ti pišeš. Čak sam i otvorila post na tu temu ali ne mogu ga sada naći. Moja je druga trudnoća bila željena, planirana (naravno), kad sam ugledala plusić na testu nitko nije bio sretniji od mene, ali kako je vrijeme prolazilo imala sam veliki osjećaj krivnje jer kako ću ja moći voljeti još neko drugo dijete a da to nije moj Sven (moja jedina, najveća ljubav, kako se mi zezamo volim te do neba i natrag.) No kako je beba rasla u trbuhu sve se mjenjalo. Ma naravno da sam je zavoljela od prvog trena....ali znaš onaj feeling...joj moj Sven sada neće biti jedini. Nakon poroda je moja mala buhtlica zauzela jedno novo mjesto u mom srcu. Jedva sam čekala povratak doma da budem sa svojom velikom bebom i jednom novom malenom i sad znam da u mom srcu ima još mjesta koje će nadam će popuniti jednog dana još neke nove male okice.   :Heart:

----------


## Tara

ja moram priznati da je kod mene obrnuto. moja kći je bila očekivana sa nestrpljenjem, pomno smo birali odjelca, kadicu, igračke... vezala sam se uz nju bezgranično. obožavam je do svemira i još 10 puta toliko... "ispala" je genijalno dijete. duhovita, nasmijana, likovno nadarena, inteligentna...

kad sam drugi put zatrudnila, nestalo je tog iščekivanja (više-manje sam znala sve što me čeka), puno stvari smo imali pa nismo ništa novo morali kupovati. posvetili smo se jedino pripremanju kćeri na prinovu. 

braco se rodio prije nepuna tri mjeseca. i ja se, zapravo, još uvijek privikavam na njega. i, koliko god to zvučalo bezveze, još uvijek kćer volim desetostruko više od njega. dojim ga i brinem se o njemu ali, iskreno, jedva čekam svaku slobodnu minutu da budem samo i isključivo s njom. odlazim po nju u vrtić ranije a dosta dana je ostavljam namjerno kod kuće samo da ju čim više gledam i uživam u njoj. 
navečer kad zaspu, osluškujem zvukove iz njezine sobe i trzam se na najmanji šum jer ne želim propustiti ako me bude za bilo što trebala. ako oboje cendraju u isto vrijeme - trčim prvo k njoj. razgovaram s njom puno  i napeto osluškujem hoće li spomenuti nešto zbog čega bih mogla pomisliti da joj nedostaje naše pažnje. i ima dosta dana kad sam beskrajno tužna zbog pomisli da ona više nije moje jedino dijete... i tada razmišljam kako sam, možda, trebala napraviti veću razliku između djece (sada je razlika 4 godine).

----------


## summer

A ja se slazem sa seni, mada osobno nemam dvojbi da cu i drugo dijete voljeti jednako kao i prvo.

Ali uzas me neki zahvatio citajuci ove postove, gledam ovog mog malog misa kako mi se igra kraj nogu i ne mogu zamisliti dan kad ce mi biti imalo stran, ogroman, ma mrvicu manje obozavan nego sad... Skoro da vec imam griznju savjesti zbog toga...

Nista, nadat cu se da kod mene to nece biti izrazeno, a ako i bude, tjesit ce me vase price da sve to prodje. Anita   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

Uf... a ja sam mislila da sam bila jedina... i bilo me strah napisati.   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

ivana7997  :Heart:  
dijanam, oduševila si me postom  :Heart:  

I meni se, Anita, dogodio taj uragan ljubavi prema bebi. 
Pri tome se čovjeku može činiti da starije dijete voli manje ili ne voli dovoljno, ali .. ja sam je samo voljela drugačije .. eksplozivnije, ne više ... dok je ljubav za sina bila tiha rijeka koja brege dere. 
Možda tiša od uragana tih mjeseci, ali svojoj stabilnošću i postojanošću je konkurirala, i to kako!

Kada se bura emocija stiša, ostaju dva bića koja se obožavaju (brat i sestra), i ostaje jedna mama koja ih gleda drugačijim očima još uvijek, ali istim pogledima punim ljubavi. 
Drugačijim očima samo zato što su njihova dva svijeta tako prekrasno različita, da su najljepša kada se sama spoje.

----------


## bibai

Anita, prekrasan i iskren post koji će vjerojatno (a već i je) potaknuti kod većine višestrukih mama oslobađanje. Nije lako balansirati u bujici osjećaja i održati ravnotežu onako kako smo naučeni i uvjereni da je jedino pravilno i dobro.
Iako ja nemam iskustvo drugog djeteta, hvala ti na ovome.

Ali imam iskustvo prvog s kojim me ljubav nije "strefila".

----------


## momze

Anita, hvala!   :Heart:  
Kod mene nije bilo toga jer je razlika punih 13 godina. A decki zive i odvojeno. No, malo se pribojavam treceg djeteta, ako se ikada odlucimo...

----------


## Leica

:Kiss:   hvala, evo već me u zadnje vrijeme mući isto pitanje.
Nakon dugo,dugo isčekivanja kad sam ostala trudna neprestano mi je u glavi bilo pitanje hoću li ja moći ovu bebu voljeti istim intezitetom kao moju prvorođenu kćer, svaki put kad bih to pomislila užasno sam se osjećala, a onda kada je konačno nakon vrlo problematićne trudnoće moja druga princeza jednog predivnog jutra došla na svijet ...  :Laughing:  smijala sam se sama sebi kak su mi se motale takve gluposti po glavi.
Kad sam došla doma iz rodilišta, osim uobičajenog baby bluesa, cijelo vrijeme me pekla savjest što se više ne mogu posvetiti svojoj starijoj princezi...doslovce sam   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   ko kišna godina. Pa, onda ona ogromna lavina osjećaja prema mojoj maloj mrvici, pa me zbog toga znala peći savjest još više   :Embarassed:  .  A s druge strane kada starija princeza i ja provedemo zajedno vrijeme igrajući se, njezin osmjeh na licu, odmah se počnem topiti i tek tada se osjećam, neznam kako bih to nazvala...  :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Cure   :Love:  

*Leica*... jedan od ključa jest provođenje efektivnog vremena zajedno! To ponovno zbližava i budi one naše stare emocije prema njima!

----------


## Iva

> I opet moram citirati svoj omiljenog fratra koji kaže: roditelj svakom svojem djetetu može reći "volim te najviše na svijetu" i neće lagati. Svako voli na poseban način.


Ovako je meni, ali isto sam u početku G. dosta zanemarivala - jesam, priznajem i sramim se toga, na sreću, bila je tu moja mama i MM koji su skužili pa su kompenzirali. 
Ali ono kak se veli - samo je jedna mama.....

...tek sad stvari mi se poboljšavaju...osjećam da mi fali vrijeme na samo s Gabrijelom...i stvorim ga...i uživamo oboje.  :Love:

----------


## fegusti

[quote="seni"]anita, ne znam da li je dobro, da pises to sto pises, (odnosno, bolje receno,  da mi s jednim djetetom to citamo) jerbo meni kao mami jednog djeteta to zvuci tako strasno, da se covjek preplasi dobiti drugo dijete.


Strah je bezrazložan. Ako se i desi da se zapitamo volimo li istom snagom prvo dijete nakon rođenja drugog, vrijeme će pokazati da je naša ljubav bezgranična za te malene što smo im podarili život pa ma koliko ih bilo. 
Sviđa mi se to što je napisala Anita. Ponekad treba vremena i preispitivanja da se suočimo sa novom emocionalnom situacijom. 
Ja rođenje drugog djeteta nisam doživjela na taj način, ali moram priznati da mi se sada čini kako mi 10-godišnja kćer stvarno ima veliku glavu   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

A stopala?  :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## wildflower

meni se ovo nije dogodilo...

ni s drugim, ni s trecim djetetom. jasno se sjecam kako su mi nakon rodjenja bebe odjednom starija djeca izgledala ogromna, ali jako lijepa, na neki poseban nacin. ali od negativnih osjecaja, tu je oba puta bio osjecaj krivnje sto zbog dolaska bebe prakticki uskracujem dio sebe - svog vremena, prijasnje mogucnosti da im se posvetim - starijem djetetu/djeci. 

bas mi je zanimljivo citati sve ovo i koliko se nasa osobna iskustva razlikuju, kako se snaga istih hormonskih oluja kod razlicitih zena pokazuje u razlicitim osjecajima...

----------


## željka!

Rasplakala sam se pri pomisli da svoga bebača neću u jednom trenutku ovako jako voliti kao sada.

Iskreno se nadam da mi se sa drugim ditetom to neće dogoditi jer ne znam kako bi to podnila.

----------


## sandraf

> meni se ovo nije dogodilo...
> 
> ni s drugim, ni s trecim djetetom. jasno se sjecam kako su mi nakon rodjenja bebe odjednom starija djeca izgledala ogromna, ali jako lijepa, na neki poseban nacin. ali od negativnih osjecaja, tu je oba puta bio osjecaj krivnje sto zbog dolaska bebe prakticki uskracujem dio sebe - *svog vremena, prijasnje mogucnosti da im se posvetim - starijem djetetu/djeci.* 
> 
> bas mi je zanimljivo citati sve ovo i koliko se nasa osobna iskustva razlikuju, kako se snaga istih hormonskih oluja kod razlicitih zena pokazuje u razlicitim osjecajima...



potpisat cu se pod ovo. fascinantno mi je citati o svim tim dozivljajima, stvarna potvrda koliko smo razlicite. mene je dugo i prije trudnoce i kroz nju pekla savjest kako cu to dijete koje tek cekam manje voljeti nego prvo, bilo mi je nevjerojatno da tu kolicinu emocija mogu podijeliti na dvoje istom jacinom. sad mi je to naravno smijesno, ali onda mi je bio problem.

i sjecam se koliko mi je on bio ogroman, pravi mali div, ali i dalje mi je bio prekrasan i poseban. a zbog ovog gore boldanog, sto je wildflower napisala, smo mu se oboje prvih par mjeseci posvecivali cak i vise nego bebi.

----------


## ana.m

Evo ja čekam drugu bebu i jako često razmišljam kako će to izgledati kad dođe druga beba. Gdje se nađe još tolika količina ljubavi koju imam za prvo dijete. I kako ću svog mezimca doživljavati kad nam dođe mala beba kojoj ću trebati puno više nego njemu, a on je jako jako vezan uz mene i ja sam mu uvijek na prvom mjestu. Ali opet tu je MM, on će se više pozabaviti Jankom dok ja budem s bebom, a kada se budem mazila s Jankom, MM će se maziti s bebom i opet ćemo se maziti svi međusobno. 
Uglavnom, evo drago mi je da si ovo napisala u slučaju da se i meni to dogodi da znam da nisam usamljen slučaj. Mada iskerno ne mogu ni zamisliti da Janka volim manje, da osjetim nešto manje u bilo kojem trenutku.  :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

predivno, jos brisem suze. nedavno sa rodila i sada svoju 4 god. kcer dozivljavam ogromnom a jos nedavno sam se pitala hocu li moci drugo dijete obozavati kao nju....   :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

predivno, jos brisem suze. nedavno sa rodila i sada svoju 4 god. kcer dozivljavam ogromnom a jos nedavno sam se pitala hocu li moci drugo dijete obozavati kao nju....   :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

predivno, jos brisem suze. nedavno sa rodila i sada svoju 4 god. kcer dozivljavam ogromnom a jos nedavno sam se pitala hocu li moci drugo dijete obozavati kao nju....   :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

ispricavam se na ponavljanju, javljalo je da nije postan...   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mirta30

do prije nekoliko dana sam vjerovala u suprotno,
uopće mi nije padala na pamet i  ta mogućnost
uh............

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Nemam iskustvo, ali jučer sam bila u posjeti curi koja ima kćeri od skoro 2 god i od 5 mj.
Razlika među djecom je 1.5 god.
I nekako mi se čini da sam kod nje osjetila tu netrepeljivost prema starijoj bebi.
Pišem bebi, jer je meni ta curkica bebica u odnosu na moju četverogodišnju haharicu, a u njenoj obitelji je više tako ne doživljavaju, s 1.5 godinu je preko noći prestala biti mala beba.
U jednom trenutku je ljubila bebu i gricnula je, mama je dosta grubo reagirala, znam da joj je žao da je bebi nanesena bol, ali i curica je tako mala, ne znam koliko ona shvaća da bebi nanosi bol.
I sad su je od početka mjeseca odlučili dati u jaslice, i to na cijelodnevni program jer mama ne može s oboje, a ona ima skoro 2 godine i vrijeme joj je.
Imam samo jedno, ne znam kao se "boriti" s dvoje male djece, možda bi u njenoj situaciji postupila jednako, ali iza moje pozicije mi se čini to nepravednom prema starijoj curici.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Anita, VELIKO ti HVALA   :Love:  
Da sam ovo doživjela ne znajući da ima i drugih, da je to normalno, mislim da bi me takve emocije paralizirale. I onako mi je s početka bilo teško što nisam bila automatski zaljubljena u bebu, i krivila sam opću anesteziju pri carskom za to. Mene ovo ne plaši i ne umanjuje želju za još djece, već mi olakšava za situaciju da se osjetim tako, da znam da će proći.
Još jednom ti HVALA što si podjelila ovakvo iskustvo.

----------


## Snulko

Ja se dobro sjecam da sam svoga sina, prvorodjenoga, zavoljela maksimalno u prvih nekoliko dana. Do razine obozavanja. Tocno se sjecam kako je, sa svakim novim podojem na koji su mi ga donosili, moje ushicenje njime bivalo sve vece i vece.

Kad sam dobila trudove za drugu bebu, bila sam doma, s njim... ja na velikoj pilates lopti odradjujem trudove, a on kraj mene stavio malu loptu za napuhavanje i sjedi na njoj... ja i on skupa   :Heart:  

Kad sam rodila malenu, odmah sam osjetila da me nije zapljusnula takva kolicina emocija kao s njim. Sve je nekako bilo blaze. Malo mi se cinio velik taj moj sin dok me je posjecivao u bolnici, ali kad smo dosli doma, desilo se nesto totalno neocekivano.
Umjesto da se beskrajno zaljubim u to malo novorodjence kraj sebe, ja sam se zaljubila, ponovno, u svoga sina. Uzivala sam u cinjenici da sam rodila bebu, ali sam htjela da to ponovno bude on, da mu budem bolja nego sam bila prvi puta, da mu ova bebica bude sto slicnija jer je on bio tako savrsen.... Pekla me savijest zbog toga, zbog bebice. Ako bi plakali istovremeno, ja bih prvo njega smirivala, nagonski... Moj je sin zbog toga prekrasno prihvatio bebu. Kako i ne bi, kad je stvarno osjetio da mama, od kad ima novu bebu, njega obozava jos i vise nego prije. I zbog toga sam sretna, tim vise sto bebicu nisam uopce zapostavila. Prema njoj sam, zbog vise znanja i iskustva, bila mozda i pazljivija nego prema njemu kad se tek rodio.
Ali vremenom je i ova mala struca pocela uzimati svoj dio kolaca. Svakim danom sam je voljela sve vise. Danas je obozavam kao i njega. Mada jos uvijek se sjetim toga dana, trudova na lopti ja i moj sin, i malo sam tuzna da nikad vise necemo imati tu vezu koju smo imali prije nje, on i ja. U medjuvremenu smo razne faze prosli, moje nervoze, manje strpljenja za njega, vikanja na njega.... sad idem iz dana u dan, trudeci se biti im svaki dan sve bolja mama.... Malo sam nesretna jer obicno navecer samo zbrajam svoje greske toga dana koje tesko ispravljam  :/ 
S te emocionalne strane mi je za sada jos uvijek dosta tesko biti dobra mama dvoje djece. Nadam se da ce to vremenom i kod nas doci na svoje.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Heart:  
Predivan post.

----------


## hrčkić

Jako zanimljiv topic. Također, jako koristan za slučaj da se ne daj bože nađemo jednog dana u takvoj priči - ali moram priznati da ste me prilično skomirale - mislim da bih mogla tuliti do preksutra pri samoj pomisli da bih se mogla tako osjećati bilo prema mojoj mrvici, bilo prema drugoj bebici.....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tanja1230

Uvijek kada pomislim da bih ponovo mogla ostati trudna, uplašim se da drugu bebu ne bih mogla toliko zavoljeti i osjećati se toliko povezana kao sa mojim Evanom. Ne znam da li je to zato što smo prošli u trudnoći neke komplikacije i prerani porod, i imala sam osjećaj da smo to sve prebrodili skupa, ili je to jednostavno tako sa prvim djetetom. S njim sam osjetila neku posebnu vezu od 11. tj. trudnoće kad sam ga vidjela na 3D ultrazvuku i kad sam se uplašila da bih mogla pobaciti.
Sad, kad sam pročitala ovu priču, malo sam se uplašila da bih ga nekad mogla drugačije doživjeti...
Ne bih voljela da drugu bebu volim manje, ali isto tako, želim da on uvijek ostane moja mala posebna bebica...

----------


## tanja1230

P.S. Tješi me wildflower, ali isto tako, ako mi se dogodi bilo šta od ovoga - znat ću da nisam jedina i da će poslije sve biti dobro.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Ja čekam Lutonjicu i njeno iskustvo.

----------


## vendy

meni se dogodilo nešto malo drukčije. kad sam rodila 1.put, misla sam da nikad više neću tako voljet svoju drugu djecu. ljubav prema tom djetetu je toliko jaka da sam znala gledat ga dok spava i plakat. Sad kad mi se rodila druga ljubav, imala sam osjećaj kao da izdajem svog prvorođenca. Kao da ga zamjenjujem sa manjim, slađim iako je razlika samo 3godine.Za drugo dijete, nekako sam se bojala voljet ga kao da se prvi nebi ljutio. Al to je srećom potrajalo prva tri dana.  Kad mi je sin došao u bolnicu u posjetu nakon poroda, samo sam ga grlila i plakala, isto sam ga voljela iako mi se  činio ogroman i veeelik. 
Sad samo želim grlit i ljubit svoju djecu i uživat u majčinstvu, jer je to stvarno predivno razdoblje mog života.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Nemam iskustvo, ali jučer sam bila u posjeti curi koja ima kćeri od skoro 2 god i od 5 mj.
> Razlika među djecom je 1.5 god.
> I nekako mi se čini da sam kod nje osjetila tu netrepeljivost prema starijoj bebi.
> Pišem bebi, jer je meni ta curkica bebica u odnosu na moju četverogodišnju haharicu, a u njenoj obitelji je više tako ne doživljavaju, s 1.5 godinu je preko noći prestala biti mala beba.
> U jednom trenutku je ljubila bebu i gricnula je, mama je dosta grubo reagirala, znam da joj je žao da je bebi nanesena bol, ali i curica je tako mala, ne znam koliko ona shvaća da bebi nanosi bol.
> I sad su je od početka mjeseca odlučili dati u jaslice, i to na cijelodnevni program jer mama ne može s oboje, a ona ima skoro 2 godine i vrijeme joj je.
> Imam samo jedno, ne znam kao se "boriti" s dvoje male djece, možda bi u njenoj situaciji postupila jednako, ali iza moje pozicije mi se čini to nepravednom prema starijoj curici.


Ovo je jedan vrlo uobičajen primjer, no nema veze sa onim o čemu sam ja govorila.

Ma neminovno je i što ćemo sad to skrivati - da se veće dijete bar ponekad nađe u pozadini, zanemareno, mora pričekati, mora odgoditi svoje potrebe, želje, hirove.... radi dolaska novog djeteta. Ne znam tko će u situaciji gdje npr. beba plače jer je gladna, trčati da pogleda novi crtež starijeg djeteta. Nađe se milijun kompromisa i načina, ali to je sve nešto novo i daleko od eksluzivnog prava na mamu kakvo je postojalo ranije. 
No, niti moj gornji odjeljak nema veze sa zaljubljenošću u novo dijete... to je nešto što se mora uskladiti bez obzira na taj doživljaj i ne događa se to svakoj mami.
Ipak, kad sad premotam film unazad, sretna sam što sam se svaki put tako jako zaljubila. Uostalom, svima kojima je ovo izgledalo kao negativno iskustvo, samo razmislite da možete birati u svom životu da ste doživjeli nalet nezaustavljive ljubavi jedanput ili dvaput, što biste odabrali (kad bi mogli birati tako što)?   :Smile:  A naravno da nalet zasjeni sve ono što je staloženo i mirno. Kad nalet stane, sve se spoji i još je veće.

----------


## ra

> A naravno da nalet zasjeni sve ono što je staloženo i mirno. Kad nalet stane, sve se spoji i još je veće.


baš to.
 :Heart:

----------


## Nina

Jos uvijek imam samo jedno dijete,ali jako mi je drago da sam procitala vasa iskustva,da me ne sokira previse ako se i meni dogodi.

Anita hvala ti sto si otvorila ovaj topic,a hvala i svima ostalima koje ste podijelile s nama svoja iskustva i osjecaje  :Love:

----------


## rayna

*Anita*,priča je prekrasna i toliko istinita!
Ja sam prije par mjeseci napisala svoju sličnu priču o velikoj glavi,velikim prstima i stopalima,o tim silnim osjećajima koji su se odjednom pretočili na bebu,a starije djete ostavili _sa strane_.

Pročitavši svoju priču,ipak sam je izbrisala prije nego li sam ju poslala,jer mi se činilo da objavljivanjem priče priznajem da mi je starije djete u pozadini.

Sad,par mjeseci poslije(tu ću sad tebe kopirat)-nalet je stao,sve se spojilo i ljubav je još veća i snažnija,za obojicu!   :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Rayna   :Love:

----------


## milamaja

Joj tako sam se sad rasplakala. Za tjedan dana trebam roditi svoju drugu bebu i cijelo vrijeme trudnoće mislim kako sam nepravedna prema njoj jer se uopće ne osjećam kao prvi put kad sam bila trudna i ne mogu zamisliti da ću je voljeti kao svoju Maju. 
Sad plačem jer me strah da mi se ne desi što i vama i da mi Maja odjednom postane kao stranac.
Uglavnom, drago mi je što sam ovo pročitala (prvi put tako nešto čujem) pa da znam ako se desi i meni da nisam luda...

----------


## zg franka

Anita, prekrasna priča. I uz druge postove ne mogu zaustaviti   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Potpisujem Pikulicu i Mamaniki. Trudna sam 7 tj. - nakon 1,5 g. pokušaja. Imamo dečkića od 4,3g. kojeg obožavam. Znaju mi ponekad popustiti živci, no ne mogu se ga nauživati, naljubiti i nagrliti. 
Od dana kada sam ugledala + (prije mjesec dana), svaki dan plačem i plačem. Ne mogu si zamisliti da ću nekoga moći voljeti kao što volim svoga dečkića. On je poprilično sretan što će dobiti seku ili bracu, a meni je lakše kada vidim da je sretan. Ja se osjećam vrlo tužno jer me muči osjećaj da ovu bebicu u trbuhu ne volim dovoljno i da ona to osjeti. I onda opet plačem zbog grižnje savjesti. Evo i sada idu   :Crying or Very sad:  

S MM-om o tome još nisam razgovarala jer znam da će mi reći da me tresu hormoni i zasigurno to neće moći razumjeti na način na koji mene to muči. Ali dolazi vikend i podijelit ću to s njim.

Osjećam se kao da sam svaki dan sve zaljubljenija u svoga sina. Bojim se ostatka trudnoće, svojih osjećaja i hormona. Bojim se i poroda i povratka kući. Bojim se da će se moj dečko osjećati zapostavljenim kada će krenuti briga oko mlađeg djeteta (pa on je bio na ciki i po 2 sata). Ne bih mu voljela raniti srčeko jer će i moje tada puknuti. A opet, ne pružiti dovoljno ljubavi drugom djetetu???

Zaista sam optimista po prirodi, i duboko ispod svih ovih suza i knedla u grlu vjerujem da će sve sjesti na svoje mjesto. 

A sada idem jer su mi cijelo vrijeme pune oči suza (na poslu sam). Ako mi netko uđe u sobu, mislit će da sam luda....

----------


## Anita-AZ

*zg franka*... prava si trudnica.  :Love:  

Ništa ne brini. Sve će biti i daleko ljepše nego što očekuješ! S djecom je uvijek sve ljepše nego što očekujemo!  :Heart:

----------


## zg franka

Anita, hvala na podršci    :Love:  . Evo, opet   :Crying or Very sad:  

Baš mi je lijepo dijeliti isustva s vama, mislim da nas nitko ne može razumjeti kao što se možemo razumijeti međusobno.   :Love:

----------


## dorotea24

Anita-AZ odlična tema! Evo podižem je pošto sam i sama htjela istu otvoriti no ti si to tako lijepo sročila, a nema ni potrebe za novom jer mislim da je ovdje već sve rečeno i mnogi odgovori dani, a koliko mi je ovo sve pomoglo da i ne pričam, tako da eto samo pohvaljujem ovu temu i zahvaljujem svojoj prijateljici što se potrudila pronaći ju i poslati mi link.   :Kiss:  Tashunice

----------


## Anita-AZ

¨Drago mi je. Zato sam i pisala. Uvijek nam je nekako lakše kad nismo u nečemu sami i jedini, iako je to zapravo nemoguće biti- no kad tako izgleda, dovoljno je teško.

----------


## Anci

Skrivam se iza monitora na poslu i suze lijem...  :Heart:

----------


## Tashunica

doro   :Love:

----------


## fegusti

ja volim ove stare teme gdje su pisale mame-trudnice u očekivanju prinove a sada te prinove već hodaju.
evo, sjetila me na to ana.m  :Love:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

He, ja sam ovdje pisala, a nisam bila ni trudna sa drugim   :Smile:  
U glavnom, dugo sam bila u bolnici i kad sam se konačno vratila nisam se mogla nauživati svoje kćeri. Da, odjednom je bila sva velika, glava, ruke, noge, tamne oči, prekrasna. I koliko je samo novih vještina usvojila u vrtiću za tih predugih, a opet kratkih 11 dana. I koliko sam joj samo nedostajala, a nije to znala pokazati osim plačem i nekakvom stidljivošću i zadrškom prema meni. I kako se je postepeno otkravljivala, i one iskrice u očima kad god bi shavtila da je u stvari sve po starom, da nema veze što je brat tu, i stalno konektovan na moju "gišu", da je volim beskrajno, da uživam igrati se s njom, da slušam njene priče, uživam u njenim pjesmicama. Ma volim ih oboje nepojmljivo. 
Detalje moje ljubavi prema sinu koja se sa njim rodila ovdje podrazumjevam, jer je takva tema topica.

----------


## fegusti

to si dobro rekla... ljubav koja se s njim rodila...  :Zaljubljen:  
...jer je nikad ne ponestaje već se rađa neka nova sa svakom sljedećom mrvicom.

----------


## pale

Na poslu sam i suze lijem, a nisam još sve ni pročitala... ja znam nekad gledati svoju Bubicu i pitati se da li je moguće da ću još nekoga voliti ovoliko  :Heart:  
Super tema, nadam se da ću vam jednog dana javiti kako mi je bilo sa drugim   :Saint:  
Dorotea24   :Kiss:   za link

----------


## stud.muca

Anita hvala ti što si svoje dragocjeno iskustvo ipak odlučila podijeliti sa nama, mene je već sad u drugom mjesecu trudnoće utješilo, iako prvi sin ima devet godina, ali prošao je  tri operacije srca pa sam  ultra-turbo-hiper osjetljiva kad je u pitanju on i bilo kakva promjena...sad znam bolje što mogu očekivati i da su ovakvi osjećaji  i mogući i normalni...  :Love:

----------


## Nina

Evo i mene opet na ovoj temi.

Meni se desilo kao i nekima od vas- Ponovno sam se zaljubila u svoju stariju kcer  :Heart:  

Bila mi je odjednom sva velika,ogromna. A do jucer sam je smatrala svojom bebom  :Smile:  
Strasno mi je falila tjedan dana koliko me nije bilo doma,makar me je svakodnevno posjecivala.

Kad sam dosla kuci malena je srecom puno spavala i bila prava dobrica,a ja sam se stalno grlila i mazila sa starijom. Objema nam je to trebalo.
Tocno sam primjetila koliko i ona uziva u tome i koliko joj to znaci iako inace nije neka mazilica. 

Vjerujem da je i to doprinjelo super prihvacanju seke. 
Kad ih gledam kako se vole,kako se malena nasmije od uha do uha cim joj cuje glas,pa kad se starija probudi po noci i krene je ljubit,cim otvori oci pita gdje je beba.... 
Neki dan ju ljubi i veli- Joj bebica,ja te tako jako volim. Do neba!

Ma...ta se sreca ne da opisat!  :Heart:

----------


## samba

> [
> Ma neminovno je i što ćemo sad to skrivati - da se veće dijete bar ponekad nađe u pozadini, zanemareno, mora pričekati, mora odgoditi svoje potrebe, želje, hirove.... radi dolaska novog djeteta. Ne znam tko će u situaciji gdje npr. beba plače jer je gladna, trčati da pogleda novi crtež starijeg djeteta. Nađe se milijun kompromisa i načina, ali to je sve nešto novo i daleko od eksluzivnog prava na mamu kakvo je postojalo ranije.


Ovo apsolutno potpisujem!

----------


## Iva M.

> Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [
> Ma neminovno je i što ćemo sad to skrivati - da se veće dijete bar ponekad nađe u pozadini, zanemareno, mora pričekati, mora odgoditi svoje potrebe, želje, hirove.... radi dolaska novog djeteta. Ne znam tko će u situaciji gdje npr. beba plače jer je gladna, trčati da pogleda novi crtež starijeg djeteta. Nađe se milijun kompromisa i načina, ali to je sve nešto novo i daleko od eksluzivnog prava na mamu kakvo je postojalo ranije. 
> 
> 
> Ovo apsolutno potpisujem!


I ja ovo potpisujem.
To me toliko boli, imam osjećaj da sam ga izdala i strašno mi je teško.
Mama ja sam gladan, mama ajmo se igrati, mama daj mi čitaj... Ista ona mama koja je do nema dugo na sve odmah reagirala i uvijek imala vremena kada je on to u pravilu želio sada se iznova stalno lovi kako izgovara rečenicu ajde ljubavi malo pričekaj...evo samo da braco do kraja pojede, da bracu do kraja premotam, da podrigne, da ga okupam ili što već... 
Tješi me to da će i braco uskoro malo porasti i da neće zahtijevati skoro svu moju pažnju. Samo mogu bogu zahvaliti što moj veliki dečko je pun razumijevanja i ljubavi prema svom braci pa u pravilu strpljivo pričeka, mada i njemu tu i tamo pukne film pa hoće iste sekunde.
A i moram priznati da mi nedostaju trenuci samo za nas dvoje...Evo, sad bi 31.1. trebali ići na predstavu, on se tako veseli, a ja ne znam kako bi to izvela jer bracu dojim i teško mi ga je ostaviti s nekim na dva-tri sata.
Ali na kraju, kao što većina mama kaže, kada ga vidim na krevetu kako grli brata i govori mu -Nemoj pakati baco, ja sam tu-   :Heart:   bude mi toplo oko srca. Pa si onda mislim da ja to sigurno puno teže doživljavam nego on.

----------


## Nina

Da,taj osjecaj kao neke krivnje/izdaje je i kod mene prisutan.
Pogotovo je tako bilo na samom  pocetku.

Kad bih dojila,starija bi pitala jel smije leci kraj nas,onda bih joj ja ispruzila ruku na krevetu tako ju moze zagrlt. 
Izgledala je ko malo siroce-ja i beba lezimo jedna prema drugoj okrenute,dojimo,a L. se mazi s mojom rukom.

----------


## Iva M.

Jooj, točno znam o čemu pričaš.
On uvijek zaspi u našem krevetu pa ga onda prenesemo u sobu.
A sada, ako je braco navečer budan i treba jesti ponekad mu znam okrenuti leđa, a on kaže mama okreni se prema meni. 
Sada u pravilu pokušavam uštimati bracino papanje na onoj ciki da budem ja okrenuta prema starijem pa ja zagrlim njega preko brace koji je u sredini, 
a on bracu. Tata nam ostaje nezagrljen sa strane  :/  i sve to uspijevamo na krevetu od 160 cm   :Grin:

----------


## jedna zdenka

I meni moj mali izgleda predimenzionirano, ali ne mogu reći da je ljubav nestala. Nestalo je ono divljenje maleckom biću zato jer je sad netko manji od njega. S druge strane moram priznati da je Maja ta koju ponekad osjećam kao uljeza, osjećam da mi krade vrijeme koje bih trebala posvetiti Marku. Marko je ujutro kod bake i kad dođe željela bih mu se posvetiti, ali bebuška ne da i zato sam ponekad beskarajno tužna.    :Sad:

----------


## rahela

ja ću možda malo off topic
ali, s obzirom da se "trudimo" već 2 godine za drugo dijete, ponekad imam osjećaj da ne ostajem trudna baš zbog takvih silnih emocija - priroda u mom slučaju "čeka" da ja budem spremna (a možda mi sad samo radi obrambeni mehanizam)

u svakom slučaju, prekrasno napisano, hrabro, iskreno  i opet prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

kako nisam vidjela ovaj topic prije???

suze u ocima.....mislila sam da sam nenormalna, bilo me strah uopce izgovoriti moj najveci strah.....a sada vidim da u njemu nisam sama.
upravo kao da si zavirila u mene i napisala sve ono sto mene muci i cega se bojim i zbog cega sve odgadjam.
strah me da ce taj nas poseban i intenzivan odnos prestati onog trena kada dodje drugo dijete. i cak se nekako slazem s Bubicom (Bubica procitaj ponovo svoj post!!)  :Heart: 
sve rijeci si pogodila, od zaljubljenosti pa do stiska i upijanja djecje energja.
zao mi je sto ovo nisam procitala kad si pisala, bila bi godinu dana mirnija....

 :Love:   :Love:  

svim curama  :Heart:

----------


## Riana

> Strasno mi je falila tjedan dana koliko me nije bilo doma,makar me je svakodnevno posjecivala.


kako imam još malo do poroda , ovo me sve više i više muči. ta razdvojenost od barem tri dana. jer do sad nismo bile odvojene više od 10tak sati. i kako se zamišljam dok sam u sobi i čekam da što prije odem, nekako 'zamjeram'  novoj bebi što ću zbog njega biti odvojena od prvog djeteta. znam da je zapravo sve to tako bezveze, ali sad je to nekako stvarna prepreka koju treba proći.
puno je tu emocija uključeno, svakavih. dobro da me više  ne muči ono klasično kako voljeti drugo dijete.[/quote]

----------


## Nina

Ako ce te utjesiti, ja sam ta koja je puno teze podnjela odvojenost.
Takoder se nikad prije nismo razdvajale vise od ca.8 sati.

Ona je bila s tatom,pa kod bake...igrala se i dobro zabavljala.
A i kad je dolazila k meni u bolnicu nije uopce bila tuzna,niti se posebno htjela mazit,niti je plakala na odlasku.

Naravno da je meni to strasno puno znacilo i znatno mi olaksalo razdvojenost. Kad sam vidjela da je njoj dobro.

Cijelu trudnocu sam ju pripremala,pricala i pricala.... sto ce biti,kako ce biti...pa je ocigledno na dosta toga bila spremna(koliko dijete njene dobi uopce moze biti spremno)

Sretno i vama  :Kiss:

----------


## Riana

hvala i ja pretpostavljam da njoj neće biti toliki problem ko meni.
proći će, drugačije ne ide   :Smile:

----------


## ChikaPika

hvala puno sto si to napisala i toliko lijepo. i ja ponekad pomislim, moci cu li ja ikoga drugog voljeti kao mog prvorodenog. drugo dijete je u planu ovaj cas  :Smile:

----------


## irena bajrić

mislila sam da nikada nikome ne bih mogla priznati da se i u meni to događalo, da sam i ja osjetila, optuživala sam sebe, ljutila se na sebe i bila se u stanju spljuskati jer mi se prvo dijete činilo drugačijim nakon rođenja drugog....to sam potisnula duboko u sebe

sada je to iza mene i volim ih oboje jednako i u svakom pogledu i momentu oni su za mene kao jedno u mojoj ljubavi i obožavanju za njih....

----------


## krumpiric

evo me zbunjene...nemam problema s osjećajima, ali imam nekako sa sobom...

kad se rodio Marin život mi je bio konfuzija, porod je bio težak, oporavak težak, nismo bili sami doma, nije mi odgovarala gužva, preživljavala sam samo da-preživim...i nekako se ničeg nisam bojala.

sad, kad se rodila Tonka, život nam je divan i miran, porod je bio divan, oporavka od poroda nema, sami smo nas četvero...

a ja sam pukla...odjednom sam preplašena za nju, čine mi se njene nogice i rukice tako male i slabašne (velika je beba, btw), kad izadjemo vani prepadnem se vjetra koji zapušika  :Rolling Eyes:  , slušam ju po noći, ispipavam...
neznam što mi je, ona je divna, ne plače nešto, sisa ko velika, idealna beba....a ja sva u panici.


I sad me muči grižnja savjesti, grozna, kako je on imao težak porod i namučio se, i bio odvojen od mene, kako se za njega nisam toliko bojala, kako s njime nisam bila tolko-posvećena...

pa kako je sada velik i ogroman i divan dječak i kako je zaslužio više od toga. Ma užas. Pere me baby blues. Samo je to kod mene neki čudan blues. Vraćanje u prošlost.   :Crying or Very sad:  


I meni je bio divan taj "oproštaj" od života s jednim djetetom, M je zaspao uz pričicu "Zauvijek", zagrljena s njime dok sam ga uspavljivala, osjetila sam prvi trud...

----------


## točkalica

Ja još nemam drugo ali nadam se da ću uskoro i kad razmišljam o tome mene uvijek pere neka sreća i jedino što mi je malo krivo što mi se čini da ću na neki način više uživat u drugoj bebi nego u prvoj. Naime rodila sam relativno mlada i dok su se neke stvari posložile mali je već bio veliki. tj. mislim na onih prvih par mjeseci gdje nisam uživala u njemu koliko sam mogla zbog tada vidim skroz glupih stvari, ali eto tako je bilo... (hvala bogu, nisu to situacije za posljedice, ali stvari za koje znate da ste mogli drukčije i bolje) :Sad:  
I sada kada je nadam se uskorošnja trudnoća planirana za razliku od prve koja me iznenadila ( i iako je prihvaćena početnih problema je bilo), veselim se samoj trudnoći, i svemu malo više nego tada, jer tada nekako nisam još shvaćala koliko blago dobivam. 
Razlika je što se sada osjećam spremnije već sam u majčinskom životu petu godinu i sve mi je to lijepo, a tada je to bilo iznenadno, i onda smo privikavanje jedno na drugo radili usporedno s privikavanjem na bebu,, što je znalo bit   :Nope:  .
Sada ipak imamo neki zajednički staž i sve se posložilo i zato se veselim svemu tome ponovno jer tada nisam na taj način razmišljala.

----------


## L&L0809

ja moram priznati da, od kad sam rodila, odnos s prvorodjencem mi je puno bolji nego sto je bio dok sam bila trudna (razlika je 17mj). jer, taman kad je on prohodao, poceo zahtijevati malo vise angaziranosti, pokretljivosti, ja sam "umirala" od bolova (zdjelica, prepone, BH...) i vrlo tesko sam se igrala s njim.
sada, kad sam rodila (sva sreca porod je bio lagan, ko da nisam rodila), moj predragi prvorodjenac opet ima moju nepodijeljenu paznju (beba je dosta nezahtjevna, samo papa i spava), igramo se kako dugo nismo, a i tete u vrticu su rekle da je postao manje agresivan...

i dok sam bila u bolnici, svi su rekli da je bolje da me ne dolazi posjetiti jer ce mu to samo jos teze pasti, tako da ga 3 dana nisam vidjela. sanjala sam ga, budila se u suzama, i jedva cekala da ga vidim i zagrlim. 
i nekako osjecam, da odkad mu se rodila seka, imam vise ljubavi i za njega   :Love:

----------


## cokolada_83

Citala sam ovaj topic kratko prije poroda i moram priznati da sam se bila zabrinula.Kad sam rodila svoju curicu opet su me zapljusnule emocije kao i sa starijim,samo sto su ovaj put bile pomjesane i sa malo tuge jer mi je jako falilo starije dijete.Cinilo mi se kako je porastao za jedan dan kako 
ga nisam vidjela,a i moja ljubav prema njemu.Zaista sam imala osjecaj kako mi je srce poraslo za dva broja i da ih oboje volim jos jace.Dok sam lezala u bolnici i dojila malu jedva sam cekala trenutak kad cu ugledat svog sefa na vratima sobe.
I sad kad smo kuci,cini mi se da on ima jos vise moje paznje nego prije jer se trudim da mu nadoknadim trenutke kad sam zauzeta oko malene.Ukljucujem ga u sve sto radim oko nje i on je nju super prihvatio,a ja sam najsretnija na svjetu kad se ususkam u krevet sa njih dvoje.

----------


## pinguica

Ja znam da nikada ne bih mogla voljeti jedno dijete više, drugo manje, u bilo kojem trenutku života. Ljubav nisu osjećaji, ljubav je briga, trud i poštivanje. Svatko tko se oslanja u životu na svoje osjećaje i brka ih sa ljubavlju lako će u životu imati problema, pogotovo ako svoju ljubav mjeri intezitetom svojih osjećaja.

----------


## hrčkić

Pinguica, ne znam da li sam usamljena u svom stavu, ali ne shvaćam baš što si željela reći svojom tvrdnjom da ljubav nije osjećaj.   :/ Po tvome, onaj za koga brinemo, trudimo se  oko njega i poštujemo ga toga volimo?! Mislim da je ljubav daleko više od toga, jer u protivnom bi primjerice i svaka medicinska sestra koja savjesno obavlja svoj posao "voljela" pacijenta za kojeg brine ili bilo koja druga osoba u čijem je opisu posla postupanje s brigom, trudom i poštivanjem prema drugom ljudskom biću? Različiti su razlozi zašto netko postupa prema drugoj osobi s brigom, trudom i poštivanjem, a ljubav doista s time ne mora imati nikakve veze!

----------


## Majuška

> Ja znam da nikada ne bih


nikad ne reci nikad  8) 

pogotovo kad su emocije u pitanju

a koliko znam - ljubav je naj naj emocija   :Wink:

----------


## pinguica

Nema te emocije koja će me "natjerati" da nekoga volim ili ne volim. U društvu se uvriježilo mišljenje da je ljubav emocija zato i dolazi do raskola među obiteljima. Kao da je dovoljno reći "osjećam ljubav", a ne usitinu "ljubiti".

----------


## Princeza S

Anita, hvala ti na tvojem iskustvu..
Ja imam isti-slični problem već 6 dana od poroda, uz dodatak osjećaja krivnje prema mojoj starijoj curici, kako sam joj to mogla učiniti..
Da me sada s još nekim mora dijeliti i da nemože uživati u svoj našoj ljubavi samo za sebe.
I čini mi se da onda tim svojim emocijama tumačim i njeno ponašanje, a kad se možda pritisnem biti realnija i ne raditi dramu, onda mi se učini da ona ustvari jako dobro podnosi novu situaciju i da je to projekcija mojih misli.

Stvarno se nadam da će sve doći na svoje, možda kad opet krenemo same, sad nas 3 curke i pas, u svakodnevicu, park, šoping i sve...

Jao baš to sve zna boliti...ali valjda stvarno narasteš sa svakim iskustvom..a valjda još i baby blues..

----------


## karmazonka

Anita, dirnuta sam tvojom iskrenošću. Post je prekrasan...

----------


## amrinoo

Joooj tema je...ono...
Zene drage imam sincica od 19 mjeseci a trudna sam evo 14. sedmicu...Citam ovo i suze mi frcaju sto od tuge, sto od smijeha, sto od...ko zna cega...
Bilo mi je mnoooogo smijesno kada ste opisivale tu iznenadnu zaprepastenost dimenzijama starije djece...kako su ogromna i to...a znate zasto? Jer se meni poslije poroda upravo to isto desilo sa muzem!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . Komicno ili bolje receno komi- tragicno do bola...Jer do tada je on bio onaj koga sam mazila. kome sam tepala, koga sam ceskila po klavi i sl...Kada sam sa svojim zamotuljkom dosla iz porodilista i ugledala NJEGA (da bi koma bila veca- moj dragi je visok 206 cm   :Razz:  ) izgledao mi je kao dzin- u najmanju ruku...I to je trajalo daaaanima. Nisam mogla ni da zamislim kako je to maziti ga...milovati po glavi...onolikoj   :Laughing:  ...Uzas!
Smijesno mi je....ali fakat sam se da prostite usrala od treme...kako ce moj srcan prihvatiti bracu ili seku i sto je jos vaznije kako cu JA sve to prihvatiti. Mnogo mi je vazno da se niko ne osjeca zapostavljeno...jer ja cesto u zivotu jesam...
Trudicu se da me ona famozna recenica "ljubav se ne dijeli - ljubav se mnozi" drzi do kraja...

----------


## niky88

trudna sam 7tj,a David ima sada 11,5mj..i več me sada hvata taj strah...da neču voljet svog štrumfeka istim intezitetom kao sada....svakim danom mi je sve veči i veči....uživam u svakom njegovom koraku,osmjehu..ali bojim se da to ne nestane....učim ga od samog početka da je u b uši braco ili seka..da se i on privikne na to...ali kako da sebe natjeram da nestane taj strah...neželim da osjeti to..ma neželim da mi se to uopče dogodi....

----------


## dani1

Ovo je doista predivna i iskrena tema.
Meni se to dogodilo nakon što sam rodila Ledu. Eugen mi je najedanput postao velik, ogroman, a imao je samo 4 godine. Nebih možda rekla da sam ga voljela manje, nego odjednom on je postao stariji brat i više nisam imala vremena za neke njegove mušice kao prije, jer mi se činio dovoljno velik da sam može shvatiti i raditi neke stvari, moram priznati da sam puno puta u tome čak i pretjerala, jer smo od njega očekivali neke stvari koje prije nismo i sasvim normalno da je to kod njega razvilo određeni bunt.
Dugo mi je trebalo da se skuliram, a najviše mi je pomoglo moje sječanje. Ja sam starija sestra i uvjek kad je E nemoguć sjetim se kako je bilo meni kad sam dobila brata i koja je to bila promjena u mome životu. Više ništa nije bilo kao prije.
Kad se rodio Oskar desilo mi se suprotno. Imam želju zaštititi Ledu što više mogu, jer je još tako mala (fizički mi se i ona odjednom počela činiti velika, kao da je preko noći narasla za duplo), a na neki način je već izgubila dio pažnje koji joj je neophodno potreban.
Rođenjem djeteta ljubav se duplicira, ali na žalost pažnja koju im posvečujemo se smanjuje na neki način, jer nemogu biti na tri strane odjednom. Fizički nemoguče, ali zato imaju jedni druge, a imaju i roditelje, po meni su zato bogatiji, a i brže će postati samostalniji, jer moraju, a moja neizmjerna ljubav i pažnja su uvijek tu.

----------


## V&NMama

Čitam ova vaša životna iskustva i tako se osjeti jedno razumijevanje, utješno djelujete.. Iako ne mogu potpuno razumjet vaše osjećaje za prvo dijete nakon rođenja drugog jer sam ja tek rodila prvo, osjećam da nas povezuje nešto što je očito izvan naše moći da to kontroliramo.. Drago mi  je i jako je utješno što vam se ljubav prema prvoj djeci s vremenom vratila, to i meni daje nadu da sam normalna, da nisam izrod, a tako se osjećam  :Crying or Very sad:  . Rodila sam prije 26 dana, dugo željenu bebu, voljenu još u trbuhu, nestrpljivo čekanu 4 godine..a sad..kad sam je konačno dobila - osjećam se loše, tužna sam, uplašena, poželim da je sve ko prije kad još nisam bila mama, strah me takve odgovornosti, osjećam se izoliranom od cijelog svijeta jer sam stalno doma s bebom, a on je tako mali, bespomoćan, prekrasan i srce me boli kad osjetim da u meni još nema onoliko ljubavi prema tom malom stvorenju koliko sam ja očekivala da će biti   :Crying or Very sad:  ..Strašno mi je, umorna sam, iscrpljena, želim ponovo natrag svoj život. I peče me savjest zbog svega toga, osjećam se strahovito krivom, osjećam da sam najsebičnije stvorenje na svijetu. Inače se brinem za svoju bebu, dojim je, čista je i sita uvijek, i mazim je i tepam joj ali nije to ono što sam očekivala - strašna ljubav. Znam da moj post ne spada ovdje, ali kod vas sam naišla na toplinu i razumijevanje, pa vas molim ako me razumijete da pišete na temu "Baby blues" koju sam otvorila. Hvala   :Heart:  ..

----------


## Zeks

Moram reći da sam naprosto oduševljena iskrenošću. Za sada imam samo jednog malog dečka ali se nadam još kojem bebaču. Drago mi je što ste podjelile svoje osjećaje jer ono što me frapira je kada neke mame pitam za savjet moram primjetiti da su rijetko iskrene.

Sve skupa divno  :Kiss:  , divno  :Kiss:  i mislim da sve to mogu samo mame, plakati jer misle da ne vole dovoljno svoju dječicu  :Love:  ... ovim postom kola ljubav, idem sada obrisati razmazanu šminku   :Grin:

----------


## susret

Hvala Anita...

----------


## agaco

Ovo mi je bolna tema...i svjeza.. Rodila prije 5 dana drugog djecaka... Odjednom imam jako malo strpljenja za starijeg koji ima 8 godina... I vidim da on to osjeca.. Kako pomoci sebi i njemu koji je bio 8 godina jedinac!

----------


## marjetarino

ja sam sad presretna sta sam nasla ovu temu !!!! hvala vam hvala vam !!!!! bojala sam se uzasno nije mi jasno bilo sta mi se dogada pekla me savjest i jos me pece,,,moje stanje jos traje , ali nakon sta sam ovo sve procitala lakse mi je !!!! 
evo moja druga bebica ima danas 20 dana a curica 5 ipo god,,,uhh kad je dosla u rodiliste u posjetu meni i braci ja sam dozivila sok ,,,kolika je ovo kolike su joj oci a ruke a noge ........i to jos traje !jos je gledam u cudu! pa u 1 dan nisam mogla zaboravit kako izgleda pa nisam se u 1 dan mogla toliko na malu bebu naviknit da mi je ona sad cudna ,,,sad se lagano navikavam  a cini mi se da ce proces dugo trajat, a tek ova griznja savjesti sta joj se nemogu u potpunosti posvetit uzasno me rastuzuje prve sam dane plakala sad idem na bolje ,,,bojala sam se sta mi se dogada ali vidim da nisam jedina i da je to normalno i sad ce mi bit puno lakse to sve prihvatit, hvala vam svima od srca !

----------


## Minda

:Klap:  odličan post pun roditeljske stvarnosti  :Grin: 

Kod mene stariji kad se rodila mala princeza imao je 3 godine, sad kako mu se bliži 4 rođendan polako dolazim u ravnotežu no iskreno mislim da ću tek kad oboje krenu u vrtić i budu mogli raspravljati o tome što sve neće i što bi sve htjeli doći na istu razinu... ovako su njihove potrebe tako različite a samim tim i moj a i suprugov odnos prema njima...

Sad smo u fazi "malog puberteta"  :Shock:  i pelena, dojenja i ostalih prvih uspjeha  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hajdi

predivna tema.
6,5godina razlike. Sve sam doživela i dete džina i grižu savesti, a stariju i dalje puca ljubomora, po potrebi, a ja mislim da je nepravda na strani male, jer je sve prilagodjeno starijoj, ona je ko nekakav prilepak, ali srećom ne buni se, samo da je ne zaboravimo.

----------


## agaco

Stariji je ljubomoran (8), i igra se s nama opako. Zato je i sve podređeno njemu. Mlađi (7 mj!)... Ko da ga nema. Miran, ne traži ništa posebno za sebe osim hrane, pića etc. i tu i tamo malo pažnje.

----------


## Leni

meni je termin za 2,5 mj, a stariji će imati manje od 3 g....

mene pak muči hoću moći voljeti malu kao njega...ipak je on kao mali čovjek, sve se možeš s njim sporazumjeti dogovoriti...

----------


## nahla

> meni je termin za 2,5 mj, a stariji će imati manje od 3 g....
> 
> mene pak muči hoću moći voljeti malu kao njega...ipak je on kao mali čovjek, sve se možeš s njim sporazumjeti dogovoriti...


naravno da oćeš. kod nas je razlika 5 god. kad se sitim prvog osjećala sam euforiju i nisam mogla virovat da takva ljubav postoji. a sad s njom je nekako zrelije i nije euforija nego neizmjerna sreća pogotovo kad ih vidim zajedno. a njemu sam objasnila da je sestrica donjela još vriću ljubavi sa sobom kad se rodila pa je to njemu strašno zabavno.

----------


## bucka

meni će razlika biti 6 godina i ne mogu si uopće zamisliti što možemo očekivati!

----------


## nahla

bit će vam genijalno

----------


## (maša)

Meni se dogodilo isto kao Aniti...jedan dan jedva ostavljam 1., on mi je sve, puni me energijom, nakon 5 dana izbivanja sve se promjenilo, sve je drugačije, on je drugačiji, a nisam ni sama sa sobom načistu bila što se to promjenilo, zašto i kako i jel normlano...bila sam ljuta sama na sebe, živčana zbog toga, kao da sam izgubila onu neku čarobnu sponu koja me povezivala sa 1.

Sa vremenom se sve vratilo, ja sam bila durgačija, trebalo je posložiti sve kockice...obožavam obojicu (taj se osjećaj nikada nije promjenio) i stoji ono ljubav je jedino što se množi kada se dijeli...

Žao mi je što ovu temu nisam vidjela ranije, tek nakon tjedan-dva sam shvatila što se događa, ja živčana da nisam ni sama znala zbog čega a u tom periodu sam svoju živčanost prenosila na 1.  :Sad: 

Neznam koliko hormoni utječu na to...da pažnja, briga budu usmjereni na novu bebu, miris bebe....ma neznam ni objasniti to rječima  :Smile: 
Istina da su oni 2 različita svijeta, i da svaki traži svoj pristup.

Bilo me u početku strah 3. bebe (ja bi htjela još bar jedno) jer kako ću sa svim emocijama....sad kad sam sama sa sobom načistu više nema straha... :Smile:

----------


## bfamily

> meni će razlika biti 6 godina i ne mogu si uopće zamisliti što možemo očekivati!


nemogu ni ja, razlika će biti 4,5 godine. Ali lakše mi je kad vidim koliko se E. raduje i isčekuje malog bracu, to mi daje neki mir i znam da će sve biti ok

----------


## SikaPika

E jesam se sad rascmizdrila, a još ni ne planiram drugo. 
Baš zbog toga. 
Gdje će ovo moje malo kad dođe drugo dijete?
A da mi se dogodi nešto kao Aniti i još kojoj mami na topiku, uh. 
Mislim da ću morati odrasti u glavi. Ma, znam da to nema veze s glavom..., ali, uh, teško...

----------


## Mingola

teški su to osjecaji, a nemas kome reci jer ne mogu razumijeti, pa se tu dok citam vase postove osjecam bolje. stalno imam osjecaj da zanemarujem starijeg sina, koji je do dana rodjenja mog drugog djeteta bio sav moj svijet, sad prvog sina vidim velikog, dugog..deckic ukratko, nije vise mala beba, vjerovatno odavno, ali meni je bio. znam da ce proci, samo se nadam da ce to biti sto prije

----------


## Lili75

jako iskreni postovi!!! super curke!

iskreno se nadam da me neće obuzeti takvi osjećaji,ali vidjet ćemo javim vam za 6 tjedana  :Smile:  razlika će biti 2 god i 2-3 mj,.

Moja L. se jako veseli braci, evo sad pred spavanje je došla do mene, i kaže "Mama, idem mazit bjacu Fjanka (bracu Franka)" i pomazila moj trbuh, ja se istopila.

jedino što sam jako umorna u zadnje vrijeme,al to je za neki drugi topic.

----------


## koksy

Nakon ove teme sa strahom sam cekala drugog sina. Pa eto sad, kad sam nepuna 4 tjedna mama po drugi put da prenesem svoj dojam. Na samom porodu isto ko i sa Svenom, nevjerica da je tu, da sam rodila, da mi je u zagrljaju. Prvi put kad mi je Sven dosao u posjet potpuno sam se slomila u onom hodniku, rasplakala sam se kao nikad u zivotu, nedostajao mi je uzasno, sva ta 4 dana u bolnici nisam smjela ni pomislit na njega a kamoli ga spomenut a da se ne rasplacem. Kad smo dosli doma opet sam stano plakala zbog hormona, emocija i svega sto se skupilo. Sven mi je i dalje bio br. 1, bio je i dalje moja beba iako ce uskoro 4 godine. Tek navecer, kad smo legli spavat, Svenu sam okrenula leda dok je Dorian dojio, kad je mali zaspao okrenula sam se k Svenu i imala sta vidjet. Bio je OGROMAN! Kao da mu je glava narasla 4 puta! Odjednom! To vise nije bio Sven! Uzasan trenutak! Gledam ga, mazim ga al kao da ga ne prepoznajem. I moram priznat da me jos uvijek ponekad sokira veicina njegove glave. Nista drugo, samo me ta glava fascinira. I uzasno mi je tezak, ne mogu ga vise dignut a dizala sam ga bez problema i u trudnoci. Sto se tice emotivnog dijela mislim da je Dorian zakinut, nisam njime opcinjena kao sto sam bila Svenom. Nemam onaj osjecaj zaljubljivanja svaki dan sve vise. Mislim, predivan je meni Dorian, obozavam ga, ali nije isto ko s prvim. Mozda i to dode s vremenom. Zasad ja i Sven imamo isti odnos, nazalost jos u trudnoci smo se malo udaljili jer ja nisam fizicki mogla ispunjavati sve njegove zelje a sad ne mogu zbog bebe ali kad mu treba utjeha ja sam mu na prvom mjestu. Dorian kao da je oduvijek tu, nije unio preveliku promjenu u nas zivot, jel to zbog mog flegma stava ili neceg drugog, ne znam, ali pase mi ovako. 
Ono sto je definitivno, nema sanse da kazem kojeg volim vise, oni zauzimaju identicni dio mog srca i to je tako jos otkad sam bila trudna. Zeljela sam drugo dijete jer mi je nesto nedostajalo, bas sam imala mjesto za jos jedno malo bice i sad sam potpuno ispunjena.

----------


## Mingola

[QUOTE=koksy;1945537]Nakon ove teme sa strahom sam cekala drugog sina. Pa eto sad, kad sam nepuna 4 tjedna mama po drugi put da prenesem svoj dojam. Na samom porodu isto ko i sa Svenom, nevjerica da je tu, da sam rodila, da mi je u zagrljaju. Prvi put kad mi je Sven dosao u posjet potpuno sam se slomila u onom hodniku, rasplakala sam se kao nikad u zivotu, nedostajao mi je uzasno, sva ta 4 dana u bolnici nisam smjela ni pomislit na njega a kamoli ga spomenut a da se ne rasplacem. Kad smo dosli doma opet sam stano plakala zbog hormona, emocija i svega sto se skupilo. Sven mi je i dalje bio br. 1, bio je i dalje moja beba iako ce uskoro 4 godine. Tek navecer, kad smo legli spavat, Svenu sam okrenula leda dok je Dorian dojio, kad je mali zaspao okrenula sam se k Svenu i imala sta vidjet. Bio je OGROMAN! Kao da mu je glava narasla 4 puta! Odjednom! To vise nije bio Sven! Uzasan trenutak! Gledam ga, mazim ga al kao da ga ne prepoznajem. I moram priznat da me jos uvijek ponekad sokira veicina njegove glave. Nista drugo, samo me ta glava fascinira. I uzasno mi je tezak, ne mogu ga vise dignut a dizala sam ga bez problema i u trudnoci. Sto se tice emotivnog dijela mislim da je Dorian zakinut, nisam njime opcinjena kao sto sam bila Svenom. Nemam onaj osjecaj zaljubljivanja svaki dan sve vise. Mislim, predivan je meni Dorian, obozavam ga, ali nije isto ko s prvim. Mozda i to dode s vremenom. Zasad ja i Sven imamo isti odnos, nazalost jos u trudnoci smo se malo udaljili jer ja nisam fizicki mogla ispunjavati sve njegove zelje a sad ne mogu zbog bebe ali kad mu treba utjeha ja sam mu na prvom mjestu. Dorian kao da je oduvijek tu, nije unio preveliku promjenu u nas zivot, jel to zbog mog flegma stava ili neceg drugog, ne znam, ali pase mi ovako. 
Ono sto je definitivno, nema sanse da kazem kojeg volim vise, oni zauzimaju identicni dio mog srca i to je tako jos otkad sam bila trudna. UOTE]

baš to se i meni dogodilo, potpuno isto.
ali mogu ti reci s oklaksanjem da stvari s vremenom dodju na svoje. kod mene je sada tako, 2 i pol mj od rodjenja male, sve ok. ali dok je trajao taj osjecaj osjecala sam se tuznoooo..ali je proslo  :Smile:

----------


## oka

:Crying or Very sad:  Ne znam zašto svih ovih godina na forumu nikad ovo nisam pročitala. Mislim da bi mi bilo puuno lakše da
sam znala da je to normalno i valjda prirodno. 
Mene su emocije nakon prvog i drugog prale vrlo jako, ali kod drugog je bila malena i sve ovo ostalo....  :Crying or Very sad: 
I sad plačem i to jako, kad se svega sjetim i vjerovatno ću tek sad sa ovim saznanjima pokušati 'oprostiti' sebi te svoje osjećaje...
jer u dubini duše nikad nisam zaboravila taj prvi period nakon poroda.

Da, ljubav se stvarno množi i jednostavno je beskonačna  :Heart:

----------


## SikaPika

joj *Koksy*, rascmoljila si me, ali i nasmijala, s tom glavom  :Love: 
 :Heart:

----------


## V&NMama

Ja sam rodila prije 2 tjedna, drugog sinčića. Prvi je sada 2,5 godine star, i do sada je bio sve moje, uživala sam u svakom trenutku s njim, imala energije za igru, strpljenja za normalne dječje ispade. sada kad imam još jedno dijete, novorođenče ovisno o meni, ja odjednom nemam strpljenja i dovoljno ljubavi za starijeg, živčanim na svaku njegovu riječ maltene, vičem na njega, ma strašno  :Crying or Very sad: .. a do prije dva tjedna tako sam ga voljela  :Crying or Very sad: .. Ja sam očajna, htjela bi vratiti vrijeme i biti samo njegova mama, a znam da je to nemoguće..i imam osjećaj da ovo strašno stanje neće nikada proći, ili da će trebati proći vrijeme i vrijeme da ponovo budem ona stara ja koja je bila najbolja mama na svijetu svojoj maloj ljubavi. a kada se osjaćaš ovako strašno i minute su duge kao vječnost, a kamoli mjeseci (koliko vidim većini vas su trebali mjeseci proći da se vratite u normalu). Je li za sve kriv i baby blues??? Imam osjećaj da sam zarobljena u jednoj preteškoj i bezizlaznoj situaciji... Voljela bi se čuti ako je moguće telefonom s nekom od vas, tako mi treba razgovor s ljudskim bićem, s mamom koja je prošla sve to. Ako neka od vas bi mogla razgovarati, može se javiti mi na pp. Hvala  :Heart: !

----------


## Mingola

moja druga bebica ima danas 11 mjeseci, i napokon je sve ok. vec je neko vrijeme ok. sad se igraju skupa i dobro je. kad manja beba postaje manje ovisna o mami onda napokon mozemo se poceti opet intenzivnije baviti starijim djetetom. nije lako za nas mame ali prodje...pa kad starije djete nasmije manju bebu..nema ljepseg

----------


## Jurana

Joj, draga, proći će...   :Sad:  Ne mogu razgovarati, na poslu sam.
Samo ti šaljem zagrljaj

----------


## marta

V&N, iz danasnje perspektive, meni se ipak cini da je to baby blues u pitanju. Mozda ne bi bilo lose popricati s nekin strucnim, znam da bih ja danas, s ovim iskustvom koje sad imam, potrazila pomoc.

----------


## emanina

V&NMama isto mi je bilo , grozno sam se osječala...sad bebica ima 3 mjeseca i mogu reć da su se osjećaji vratili na svoje. isto mi je prolazilo kroz glavu jel mi ovo trebalo. ostavi bebu doma na kratko a sa starijim radi nešto, povezat ćeš se opet. ja bi otišla u dućan solo sa starijom do dućana, odvela je u vrtić (makar ju je MM vodio uvijek) i baš mi je to pomoglo.
i ova tema mi je bila spas...

----------


## enchi

V&NMama - i meni je bilo slično, i da odmah napišem - prošlo je!

Što je najgore, ja čak i nisam toliko bilo svjesna toga, sve dok mi MM nije skrenuo pažnju što radim. Tada sam počela obraćati pažnju malo više kako reagiram na kćer (moje starije dijete) i svjesno se odmaknuti od situacije kada osjetim napetost. Čini mi se da je ona bila laka meta za ispuhivanje moje nervoze. Strašno! Znala sam dugo po noći biti budna kada bi ona, MM i maleni zaspali i ležati pored nje, gladiti joj kosicu i ljubiti ju, gutajući suze. Ma užas, teško mi je i sada, dok ovo pišem.

U svakom slučaju, protekom vremena i uz određeni trud koji sam svjesno uložila je nekako postalo bolje. Sad vičem na oboje!  :Grin: 

Želim ti puno strpljenja jer ti je beba još jako mala no nadam se da ćeš uskoro i ti osjetiti pomake na bolje!  :Love:

----------


## SikaPika

V&NMama,  :Love: 
nadam se da će to ružno razdoblje brzo proći i da ćeš ponovo biti povezana sa svojim sinčićem
uh, opet sam se rasplakala jer se ne mogu staviti u tu situaciju

----------


## V&NMama

enchi i ostale  :Heart: , hvala vam... toliko je lakše kad vidiš da nisi usamljen slučaj, i netko tko je to isto prošao podsjeti da će proći i da ti nadu.
ja sam hvala Bogu bolje, bolje je postalo čim sam osvijestila si da imam problem. i jučer i prekjučer sam otišla van sa svojim sinčićem kad je beba spavala, prošetali smo, pričali, mazim ga kad god stignem.. i osjećam se bolje, a i on, sigurna sam, moja 1. ljubav  :Heart: .

----------


## leonisa

prvi put sam to ucinila s muzem. toliko sam se fokusirala na malu da sam njega u potpunosti izgurala. tako sam ga i od sebe odgurala.
trebale su proci godine da to skuzim.
onda sam problemu dala ime i sve je postalo lakse.

sada kad se rodila mladja, zaista sam drugacije pocela gledati svoju stariju. bila mi je velika. i shodno tome, od nje sam ocekivala ono sto ocekujem od velikih. pa kad to ne bi ispunila, sizila. puno puta sam se ulovila da vicem na nju, da sam nervozna, a to je sve bilo zato jer sam bila umorna. ok, vecinom.
ovog puta sam znala da problem imena tog i tog postoji, pa sam se lakse hendlala s njime, pa tako i onda kad mi se zaista nije mazilo, i nisam imala potrebu za mazenjem, ja bi se s njom mazila. dala bi muzu da premota bebu i ja bi uzela stariju u narucje. tako bi ucinile navecer i ujutro prije nego ode u vrtic.
s druge strane, kad bi mladja konacno navcecer zaspala, i ja bi se opustila, kao dan je gotov, i pozeljela se tada stisnuti uz svoju stariju, ona bi vec spavala i meni bi krenule suze kako mi nedostaje i fali. 
kad sam se ulovila da je prosao dan da ju nisam stigle, ne zagrliti, vec dotaknuti...postavila sam si neka "pravila" izmedju ostalog i ta da, makar na 5 minuta, ona ce meni u zagrljaj, a ako treba, otici cemo u drugu sobu u kojoj cu biti skoncentrirana samo na nju i ono sto mi ona prica, bez da razmisljam o x drugih stvari vezanih uz bebu.
i da cu biti pazljivija i njeznija. da se moram skulirati jer iako bi se izderala da me se do mjeseca cuje jer je isla ljubiti bebu koja spava i tako ju probudila, nakon sto sam ju pokusala 3h smiriti, da to ne radi jer je zlobna, vec jer ju voli. zaista ju voli i sad kad je prehladjena i ne dopustam joj da ju ljubi, ona pati.

kad si tako postavim stvari, puno je lakse. i meni i njoj.

sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## astral

i ja sam se uhvatila kako se izderavam na stariju bez veze, zbog moje nervoze ili zbog toga što se dere po kući dok ja pokušavam uspavat mlađu....ali sam na vrijeme shvatila da mi je totalno nepotrebno i jako loše...pogotovo jer me nije bilo dva tjedna doma prije poroda i starijoj sam jaaako falila...
sad nastojim kontolirat svoje ponašanje i kuliram se i puštam joj da je ljubi kad god hoće....
malena još ne kuži ništa a starijoj je ovo jako važan period života,...a meni će sve to tako brzo proći....

----------


## sasa

mene je beskrajno strah svega što pišete na ovoj temi. s time da ne brinem oko male koja će se tek roditi... ne brinem hoću li je zavoljeti i povezati se s njom... samo razmišljam kako ću doživjeti v. nakon poroda,  hoću li zadržati bliskost i toplinu ili ne, neki dan mi je počeo porodiljni i čitavo vrijeme smišljam što da radimo zajedno. u principu osjećam se krivom unaprijed...

----------


## mimi 25

Poznato mi je sve sto tu pisete. I, izgleda, i to je dio roditeljstva vise djece. Moj mladji ima 16 mj i jos uvijek se ponekad preispitujem poklanjam li im dovoljno paznje obojici, je li koji zakinut, radim li sve kako treba....
Naravno, na pocetku je bilo teze. S vremenom smo uhvatili ritam i postalo mi je lakse, ali gore navedena pitanja jos uvijek ponekad doplivaju u misli, lagala bi kada bi rekla da ne.
Imam jedno svoje pravilo koje mi pomaze da "ne zastranim", a to je da kada god imam priliku provesti vrijeme 1na1 s bilo kojim sinom ja ju iskoristim.......i dvije minute  (ako se nema vise vremena) su dovoljne za iskazati ljubav i biti usmjerena samo i iskljucivo na jedno dijete.
i to nam super dojde, i meni i djeci.

----------


## mimi 25

> u principu osjećam se krivom unaprijed...


Krivnja!
Osjecaj kojeg se treba cim prije rijesiti. Pisem ti iz vlastitog iskustva. Jedno vrijeme nakon drugog poroda sam se osjecala krivom jer ne mogu biti 100 posto vremena ni uz starijeg ni uz mladjeg. Ali, vidjela sam da me taj osjecaj ne potice, ne djeluje motivirajuce nego me samo tjera sve dublje i dublje u neki ponor.
I ubrzo sam se resetirala.....promijenila razmisljanje. Postalo mi je bitno da dajem sve od sebe, da se trudim, da iz svake situacije ( bila dobra ili losa) izvlacim maksimum. I na kraju dana, kada sam znala da sam dala sve od sebe koliko sam mogla za svoju djecu ( a nisam svemoguca ni savrsena) bila sam ok sama sa sobom. Nestalo je mjesta za krivnju!

----------


## V&NMama

Da, osjećaj krivnje je strašan, i strah radimo li sve savršeno i jesmo li savršene mame svojoj djeci. Lakše je kad se oslobodimo toga.

----------


## flopica

meni se moje prvo dijete čini ogromno, al baš o g r o m n o
a uopće nije, mršavica je i nježnica, samo kad mi dođe blizu ima mi velike oči, i obrve i trepavice i duge ruke i noge i ne mogu vjerovati kako se percepcija promijeni  :Shock: 

što se tiče emotivnog dijela, od prvog dana sam osvijestila da moram biti jako strpljiva s njom i naći u danu bar 10 min.
10. min. koje će biti samo naše i ničije više
i tako s njom nešto pocrtam, obojam, malo se mazimo i pričamo
imam osjećaj da je meni to bitnije nego njoj
i da, češkanje po leđima prije spavanja ne mogu izbaciti, to joj je navika od malena  :Zaljubljen: 
vidim da joj puuuno znači i da je presretna što je to i dalje naša "igra"

ova malecka mi je svaki dan sve ljepša, slađa, draža, povezana sam s njom od početka
i makar mi dođe da poludim kad je starija ide ljubiti nakon što se ova derala dva sata pa zaspala,
duboko udahnem i prešutim
jer to je sestrinska ljubav i koliko sam strahovala kako će to izgedati sad jednostavno nemam prava tu išta korigirati
jer sam sretna da je ljubi  :Love:

----------


## Laura

Izgleda da se to gotovo svim mamama događa. Ja sam se prepala svog sina kad sam došla iz rodilišta: kako je mogao u ta tri dana tako narasti? A do tad sam mu tepala:" Bebo moja..." A sad mi se činio ogroman, ma kakva beba? I osjetila sam se tako udaljeno od njega, kao da su mi se zamrzli svi osjećaji, ne znam to bolje opisati... To je trajalo par dana, onda se polako sve vratilo u normalu. Pokušala sam svo slobodno vrijeme pokloniti njemu, pustila sam bebača mužu, a sa starijim otišla u parkić, knjižnicu, šetnju... I svaku večer prije spavanja imamo vrijeme za priču i maženje, barem nakratko... Sad mi maleni ima tri mjeseca i volim im obojicu najviše na svijetu, jednako snažno!

----------


## SikaPika

*flopice*, nisam skužila da si rodila!
ČESTITAM! od srca...

kad sve ovo čitam, mislim da ćemo stvarno još pričekati s drugim djetetom jer mislim da bih se razboljela od svega ovoga
ma meni moja mala naraste kad ju ne vidim cijelo prijepodne kad bude kod bake i dede, a ne da ju usporedim s minijaturnom bebuškicom (inače, i moja je sitnica s veeelikim okicama)
uopće ne mogu zamisliti sada tu situaciju da imam malu bebu o kojoj se stalno moram brinuti, a da je ova sa strane

----------


## flopica

SP jesam, hvala
potpuno te razumijem, meni je trebalo podosta vremena da si dopustim zamisliti mogućnost drugog djeteta
sad uživaj u Maši a kad bude trenutak za još jednu bebicu znat ćeš to prepoznati  :Heart:

----------


## trampolina

> jer to je sestrinska ljubav i koliko sam strahovala kako će to izgedati sad jednostavno nemam prava tu išta korigirati
> jer sam sretna da je ljubi


Ovako i ja, svaki put se rastopim kad je sočna bratska pusa probudi nakon par minuta spavanja  :Zaljubljen: 

Fascinira me što i ja i klinci imamo osjećaj da je oduvijek s nama, a tek joj je mjesec dana  :Heart: 

A vezano za temu, tko je ono pričao o velikoj glavi, koksy? Nije mi jasno kako mu je u 4 dana tooooliko narasla glava! Ali fakat je, došla je veća od bratove  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

Ovo kao da sam ja pisala, identicno.


> meni se moje prvo dijete čini ogromno, al baš o g r o m n o
> a uopće nije, mršavica je i nježnica, samo kad mi dođe blizu ima mi velike oči, i obrve i trepavice i duge ruke i noge i ne mogu vjerovati kako se percepcija promijeni 
> 
> što se tiče emotivnog dijela, od prvog dana sam osvoijestila da moram biti jako strpljiva s njom i naći u danu bar 10 min.
> 10. min. koje će biti samo naše i ničije više
> i tako s njom nešto pocrtam, obojam, malo se mazimo i pričamo
> imam osjećaj da je meni to bitnije nego njoj
> i da, češkanje po leđima prije spavanja ne mogu izbaciti, to joj je navika od malena 
> vidim da joj puuuno znači i da je presretna što je to i dalje naša "igra"
> ...

----------


## IvanaR

> mene je beskrajno strah svega što pišete na ovoj temi. s time da ne brinem oko male koja će se tek roditi... ne brinem hoću li je zavoljeti i povezati se s njom... samo razmišljam kako ću doživjeti v. nakon poroda,  hoću li zadržati bliskost i toplinu ili ne, neki dan mi je počeo porodiljni i čitavo vrijeme smišljam što da radimo zajedno. u principu osjećam se krivom unaprijed...


Nemoj se u napred nervirati, evo ja sam rodila 2. 05.05. i stvarno kad sam tri dana kasnije došla kući starija mi je izgledala kao da je preko noći porasla. Međutim, meni je tako "velika" prekrasno izgledala, krupne oči, duge trepavice, duge noge i ruke, sećam se da sam je  taj prvi dan gledala kad spava i ispunila me je takva milina koliko mi je bila lepa.

----------


## Calista

Ivu sam zavolila tek kad smo dosli doma (carski)
Olija volim od kad su mi ga stavili jos mokrog na prsa (VBAC).
Evo, tek otkako Oli ima 6 mj. i vise nije krhka beba...volim ih podjednako...u prvih 6 mj. Olijeva zivota volila sam ga "ludjacki" i stitila sam ga od svih (i Ive).

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Kod mene potpis na flopicu i leo. Volim je jos vise kad su dvije, neka se ta ljubav pomnozila... ali i sad se ulovim u promatram njene divne velike okice!  Nekako mi se ne fer cini da je toliko odrasla u tih par dana sto me nije bilo doma... Ali imamo svoje posebne trenutke od starta, ova je tema bila ful od pomoci!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

A kad sam ostala trudna s drugom bebom danima sam plakala sto moja prva curica vise nece imati svu moju ljubav samo za sebe. Sta's, hormoni

----------


## cappy

Prekrasna tema, pročitala sam ju u jednom dahu i sretna sam što sam ju našla, znam da će mi biti od pomoći ... :Heart:

----------


## Trina

Rađajte, rađajte i rađajte. Nakon nekoliko djece nećete se ni zamarati doživljajem prvog djeteta. :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

To, Trina! 
Uopće se ne treba zamarati time. To je normalni dio života. Oni neprekidno rastu i svaki dan su drugačiji. Ako mama ne brine oko toga, neće ni djeca. Oni imaju radare za svako naše raspoloženje.

----------


## mimi 25

Jako mi se svidjaju posljednja dva posta.
Iako, moram dodati, tesko je biti neopterecen, a istovremeno ipak i oprezan pa da sve projde kako treba, prirodno.

----------


## Točka

Da, ja se stalno bojim da će mi stariji zamjeriti nedostatak vremena za igru a i ostalo. I počelo je...evo danas viče on iz druge sobe taaataaaa, prije bi uvijek bilo maaamaaaa. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Beti3

I tebi je tužno što viče taaataaa? Trebala bi biti sretna zbog toga.

----------


## Točka

Beti, fali mi jako vrijeme koje sam provodila s njime. Fali mi da se u miru poigramo i popričamo. Sve mi fali. Trenutno ne stignem ništa. Beba ima 2 mjeseca i non stop sam okupirana. Prečesto starijem govorim, pričekaj da bebu uspavam, pričekaj da ga nahranim....Sretna sam da tata pomaže, iskreno ne znam kako bi da nije tako, ali jednostavno sam tužna, nisam mislila da će biti ovako teško. Umorna sam, iscrpljena i izgubljena. Izgubit ću sa starijim povezanost koju smo imali...hoću li ju kasnije moći vratiti kad bebač poraste? Što ako mi stariji zamjeri?

----------


## rahela

Točka, beba je stvarno mala, doći će vrijeme kad ćeš opet moći biti sa starijim sasvim dovoljno
tata će preuzeti bebu, a ti sa većim
povezanost se ne gubi tako lako, ni tako brzo
mi smo im roditelji i oni nas u biti obožavaju, samo to nikad ne smijemo iskorištavati
možda jedan usputni savjet; ako dojiš bebu, neka stariji sjedne kraj vas, pa mu čitaj knjigu, pričaj s njim... i to je velika stvar

----------


## lola3

doživljaj starije kćeri (2,5) nakon rođenja bebe mi je potpuno isti kao i prije. dobro, možda mi je sad još više slatka  :Smile:  i ljubav je stavrno isti tren kad sam rodila drugo prema oboje jednako jaka. jedino i meni starija fali i fali mi vrijeme kad smo stalno bile skupa... tad mi se činilo ponekad naporno, a sad čisti gušt

----------


## SikaPika

Imam samo jedno dijete. Hoću li imati drugo, još uvijek ne znam...
No, mislim da je važno reći kako nismo svi isti. 
Beti i Trina se time nisu "opterećivale" jer su možda jednostavno takve. Majke koje do te mjere osjete da im je starije dijete drugačije, veće, strano... (vratite se na početni post) ne opterećuju se time zato što to žele, nego  zato što ne mogu protiv svog osjećaja. I zbunjene su. Ono, to ih zbunjuje svaki dan. 
To mi je gotovo kao da kažeš ženi s poslijeporođajnom depresijom - Nemoj se opterećivati. To je normalno.

----------


## Bodulica

Sjećam se večeri kad  sam pročitala početni topic na ovoj temi i to još onda dok nisam bila član foruma i kako mi je nakon dugo godina pao kamen sa srca jer sam godinama  mislila da sam valjda jedina na svijetu kojoj se to dogodilo. Moja djeca su te 2007. bila već poodrasla, ali me svejedno taj osjećaj grižnje savjesti prao od dana  kad sam rodila mlađe dijete.

Večer prije tog datuma kad sam imala dogovoreni inducirani porod sam držala u naručju svog 4,5 godišnjeg sina i nisam mogla zamisliti da ću ikad ikoga moći voljeti ko njega i onda me strefi indetična situacija kao pokretačicu teme. Znam samo da je to kasnije sve došlo na svoje, ali sam ipak dugo vremena mislila kako sam garant emocionalno zakinuta ili u najmanju ruku nemajka stoljeća. :Embarassed: 

Iako Anitu već dugo ne viđam na forumu moram joj zahvaliti od srca što je svoje iskustvo podijelila ovdje jer mi je to bila potvrda da su hormoni stvarno zeznuta stvar i da sam ipak donekle normalna. :Grin:

----------


## flopica

mislim da je drugačije sve kad je razlika veća
kad ti dijete ima 7- 8 godina i dođe novi član obitelji u vaše živote sve se promijeni stubokom
promijeni se svakako naravno i kad je dijete mlađe ali ovo su opet neke drugačije relacije

----------


## V&NMama

Kao što neko maloprije reče, hormoni su zeznuta stvar, JAKO zeznuta  :Smile: . S vremenom sve tako lijepo dođe na svoje, i ti voliš i jedno i drugo dijete svim srcem, i smiješ se samoj sebi kako si se mogla tako osjećati, a i zahvaljuješ Bogu da je prošlo  :Wink: .

----------


## Tiziana

Ja sam nakon rodjenja drugog postala povezanija s prvim, to je kod mene bioskroz neki suprotni efekt. I jedva sam cekala da muzu uvalim nahranjenu bebu da mogu zbrisati van sa starijim. Razlika je tri i pol godine medju njima i ponekad bi mi stvarno bio pun kufer bebine zahtjevnosti. Gledala sam starijeg kako nista ne trazi, kako se dugo i tiho sam igra, kako hoda na prstima jer beba spava kako sapce... to mi je bilo jako tuzno jer i on je mali i treba mamu i ta njegova uvidjavnost me u biti bolila vise nego da je skvicio ljubomoran i htio me samo za sebe

----------


## Evitta

kad sam bila trudna s drugim, naišla sam na ovaj topic, i mislila si-no je, nema šanse da se to meni dogodi..
sad dvije godine kasnije mogu reći da se ipak je dogodilo, tj osjećala sam se slično kao i pokretačica teme..
sjećam se prije rodilišta kako sam se grlila sa starijim,kako smo se mazili, kako sam udisala onaj njegov slatkasti miris i mislila si kako nikad ne bi mogla nekog tako voljeti, ili njega drugačije poimati kao tada..
no s dolaskom bebe ipak se sve promjenilo, barem u početku..naravno da imaš manje vremena,pa sve one početničke brige s bebom, dojenje, grčevi..i ipak je beba beba, onako mala i slatka, drugačije djeluje nego starije i veće dijete. nisam naravno osjećala da jednog volim više ili manje, ali da sam se prema starijem ponašala drugačije, jesam. više sam očekivala od njega, preko noći je odrastao u mojoj glavi, naspram dotadašnjeg vremena kad sam ga više poimala kao "moju bebu".
no kako je vrijeme prolazilo, tako se natrag sve posložilo,mala beba naraste, opet imaš više vremena za starije dijete i zajedničke aktivnosti,i osjećaji se natrag vrate,ipak je to tvoj prvijenac  :Zaljubljen: 
a ako još uzmem u obzir da je taj moj prvijenac takva velika maza kakve nema, a mlađi je više aktivac koji nema vremena za puse i zagrljaje, sad dvije god poslije ispada da se ipak sa starijim više mazim, imamo poseban odnos kojeg ništa i nitko neće promjenit  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

> jako iskreni postovi!!! super curke!
> 
> iskreno se nadam da me neće obuzeti takvi osjećaji,ali vidjet ćemo javim vam za 6 tjedana  razlika će biti 2 god i 2-3 mj,.
> 
> Moja L. se jako veseli braci, evo sad pred spavanje je došla do mene, i kaže "Mama, idem mazit bjacu Fjanka (bracu Franka)" i pomazila moj trbuh, ja se istopila.
> 
> jedino što sam jako umorna u zadnje vrijeme,al to je za neki drugi topic.


evo samo da prijavim da je sve bilo kako sam i mislila, nisam uopće imala ove osjećaje koje cure opisuju, sve je prošlo ko po loju. L. mi se nije činila velikom, a I dan danas se ona i braco maze kao što je tad mazila mamin trbuh.  :Heart: nekako nemam osjećaj da je bila po strani, F. je puno spavao, puno toga smo radili zajedno bilo je ljeto ma supač. Par puta sam je zamolila da pričeka da bracu uspavam pa ću onda nju al ne smatram to nekom traumom za dijete. Meni je sve to prošlo onako cool... Čovječe a sad mi djeca imaju 1,5 I 3,5 god, kako vrijeme leti....

----------


## penny

Predivna tema  :Zaljubljen: 
malo me pecnulo jer nisam znala da se to događa, i nadam se da ce mi veliki i dalje biti motivacija da se drzim one "think pink" 
sad sam vec pred kraj 2trudnoce i vec sad mi je zao sto sam mu uskratila podizanja i nosanja i sve ono sto smo radili zajedno dok nije bilo male bebe u pupi, a i on to osjeti i zna da nije sve ko i prije, mozda vec sumnja da se ljubav dijeli, no jedva cekam da se rodi beba pa da zajedno zbilja umnozimo ljubav jer nekako osjecam da ce bit jako povezan sa bebom 
a bas me zanima hocu li proci isto sa svojim ludim hormonima

----------


## GIZMOS

Upadam u temu kako bi olakšala dušu...Moj mali mišić došao je na svijet prije 13 dana, sitan, pospan, miran...Zbog zastoja mlijeka počeo je gubiti na težini. Nije plakao, nije zahtjevao ništa,  samo je spavao i spavao. I bila sam mu jako potrebna da izguramo te prve dane i da se konačno pomaknemo s mjesta. O ljubavi prema njemu nema nikakvih dvojbi. Rođena je onoga dana kad je ugledao svijet i svakog se dana iznova rađa. Ono što mene brine jest moja mlađa "beba" koju sam do njegovog rođenja doživljavala upravo kao bebu, a sada mi se čini kao da je naglo narasla, postala svoja...Koliko sam je samo ljubila i grlila kad sam stigla kući iz rodilišta. Grlila je i ona mene, snažno, iskreno, kao da još uvijek nije shvaćala promjene koje dolaze u naše živote. Do jučer moja jedina beba, beba s kojom već 19 mjeseci provodim 24 sata dnevno i koja me do jučer volila i doživljavala kao sve na svijetu, najednom se otuđila od mene, postala drska, gruba, čak i pomalo agresivna...Svoga bracu voli nježno...Mazi ga i ljubi, miluje mu lice, točno onako kako treba, bez trunke grubosti i ljubomore. Jer to je njen braco, o njemu smo joj pričali, na njega smo je pripremali...I to je prizor u kojem svakodnevno uživam. Ali moje emocije, koje možda još uvijek nisu došle na svoje, urezuju duboki trag na duši i sada mi se čini kao da nepovratno poništavaju svu bliskost koju smo dosada stekle. Pobuđuju u meni strahove kako me moje prvorođeno dijete ne voli...Bojim se pogledat je u oči od straha da iznova ne zaplačem po 101 put u danu. Totalno sam zarobljena između suza. Čini mi se kao da je svaki moj korak krivi, kako je svako novo jutro borba koja je unaprijed izgubljena. I strah me, po prvi put me strah da se njena ljubav prema meni neće osloboditi, da se naša povezanost neće vratiti, da ću ostati zakinuta za sve one divne trenutke koje smo trebale proživjeti. 
Ne znam, možda sam previše isrpljena, možda sam previše razapeta između dana koji tako brzo projuri, između višesatnog spašavanja dojenja, izdajanja, dnevnog i noćnog nespavanja...možda sam sve umislila, stvorila krivi film u svojoj glavi. Možda me iz tog ružnog sna trzne noć koju ću jednom prespavati. I dan kojeg ću odmorna proživjeti. A možda i neće. Možda će se moj put nastaviti nošen tom gorčinom kojoj se ne mogu oduprijeti, otporom vlastita djeteta kojeg ne mogu podnijeti, grižnjom savjesti koju ne znam otkloniti. Možda?!?!
Ne znam, ne znam što mi je činiti. Ne znam kome se obratiti. Ne znam kome plakati...Ne znam kako doprijeti do nje, kako razbiti njenu tugu, kako poništiti njenu ljutnju usmjerenu meni. Kako joj objasniti da je ona samo moja, da je volim najviše na svijetu. Ne znam kako započeti dan kada je osuđen na njeno odbijanje mene...
Ako netko ima bilo kakav savjet voljna sam ga poslušati...je li se uopće desilo nekom nešto slično? kako ste se suočili sa starijim djetetom koje vas je donedavno obožavalo i vidjelo u vama sve, sa sad vas odbacuje, gura od sebe, opire se vašim poljupcima, vašim pokušajima da joj doprijete do srca i koji zbog nemogućnosti da uspijete u tome stvaraju i u vama zid šutnje kojeg ne znate priječi???

----------


## Tiziana

Bome nije tebi lako s tako malim djetetom i malom bebom. Nemam ti pametan savjet i sta god  bih ti rekla bilo bi iz perspektive mene cija djeca imaju razliku o tri ipol godine. Vi koje imate tako malu dobnu razliku za mene ste totalni heroji. 
Ja sam puno toga rjesavala baveci se starjim djetetom dok je beba u slingu / klokanici ili pak spava. Il dojila i jednom rukom stavljala lego. Igrala nogomet u dvoristu s bebom koja spava objesena na meni. Pogotovo prvi mjesec se dosta moze jer stalno spavaju. Ali tvoja starija je jako malena, a  tebe hormoni drmaju, nije ti lako.
Sretno!

----------


## Mingola

> Upadam u temu kako bi olakšala dušu...Moj mali mišić došao je na svijet prije 13 dana, sitan, pospan, miran...Zbog zastoja mlijeka počeo je gubiti na težini. Nije plakao, nije zahtjevao ništa,  samo je spavao i spavao. I bila sam mu jako potrebna da izguramo te prve dane i da se konačno pomaknemo s mjesta. O ljubavi prema njemu nema nikakvih dvojbi. Rođena je onoga dana kad je ugledao svijet i svakog se dana iznova rađa. Ono što mene brine jest moja mlađa "beba" koju sam do njegovog rođenja doživljavala upravo kao bebu, a sada mi se čini kao da je naglo narasla, postala svoja...Koliko sam je samo ljubila i grlila kad sam stigla kući iz rodilišta. Grlila je i ona mene, snažno, iskreno, kao da još uvijek nije shvaćala promjene koje dolaze u naše živote. Do jučer moja jedina beba, beba s kojom već 19 mjeseci provodim 24 sata dnevno i koja me do jučer volila i doživljavala kao sve na svijetu, najednom se otuđila od mene, postala drska, gruba, čak i pomalo agresivna...Svoga bracu voli nježno...Mazi ga i ljubi, miluje mu lice, točno onako kako treba, bez trunke grubosti i ljubomore. Jer to je njen braco, o njemu smo joj pričali, na njega smo je pripremali...I to je prizor u kojem svakodnevno uživam. Ali moje emocije, koje možda još uvijek nisu došle na svoje, urezuju duboki trag na duši i sada mi se čini kao da nepovratno poništavaju svu bliskost koju smo dosada stekle. Pobuđuju u meni strahove kako me moje prvorođeno dijete ne voli...Bojim se pogledat je u oči od straha da iznova ne zaplačem po 101 put u danu. Totalno sam zarobljena između suza. Čini mi se kao da je svaki moj korak krivi, kako je svako novo jutro borba koja je unaprijed izgubljena. I strah me, po prvi put me strah da se njena ljubav prema meni neće osloboditi, da se naša povezanost neće vratiti, da ću ostati zakinuta za sve one divne trenutke koje smo trebale proživjeti. 
> Ne znam, možda sam previše isrpljena, možda sam previše razapeta između dana koji tako brzo projuri, između višesatnog spašavanja dojenja, izdajanja, dnevnog i noćnog nespavanja...možda sam sve umislila, stvorila krivi film u svojoj glavi. Možda me iz tog ružnog sna trzne noć koju ću jednom prespavati. I dan kojeg ću odmorna proživjeti. A možda i neće. Možda će se moj put nastaviti nošen tom gorčinom kojoj se ne mogu oduprijeti, otporom vlastita djeteta kojeg ne mogu podnijeti, grižnjom savjesti koju ne znam otkloniti. Možda?!?!
> Ne znam, ne znam što mi je činiti. Ne znam kome se obratiti. Ne znam kome plakati...Ne znam kako doprijeti do nje, kako razbiti njenu tugu, kako poništiti njenu ljutnju usmjerenu meni. Kako joj objasniti da je ona samo moja, da je volim najviše na svijetu. Ne znam kako započeti dan kada je osuđen na njeno odbijanje mene...
> Ako netko ima bilo kakav savjet voljna sam ga poslušati...je li se uopće desilo nekom nešto slično? kako ste se suočili sa starijim djetetom koje vas je donedavno obožavalo i vidjelo u vama sve, sa sad vas odbacuje, gura od sebe, opire se vašim poljupcima, vašim pokušajima da joj doprijete do srca i koji zbog nemogućnosti da uspijete u tome stvaraju i u vama zid šutnje kojeg ne znate priječi???


Draga mama
potpuno te razumijem, samo puno puno  puno  puno  ljubavi daji starijoj bebi. Sve ce to proci. Sad si jos pod utjecajem trudnickih hormona i poroda. Sve ce doci na svoje, samo puno ljubavi.

----------


## njokica

Meni niti s prvom bebom nije bilo onog naleta osjećaja koji bi trebao uslijediti odmah po rođenju, ali treći dan je došao kao lavina :Zaljubljen: 
Sad kada sam pročitala uvodni post - koji je btw prekrasno napisan :Wink:  - lagano se pribojavam i da bi se slično moglo i meni dogoditi. Bojim se i za muža, iako znam da će se i njemu sve emocije probuditi onako kako treba. On sada, dok mi je beba još u trbuhu, govori da će mu prva cura biti uvijek na prvom mjestu, a ja ga stalno demantiram  :Rolling Eyes:  iako nitko ne može biti siguran u predviđivanju vlastitih osjećaja, a pogotovo tuđih...

----------


## Trina

Gizmos, tvoja cura je uvrijeđena i ljuta a njenu ljutnju pokušaj ignorirati, odnosno ponašaj se prema njoj isto kao i uvijek a ona će se brzo vratiti na staro-čim shvati da je ona tebi jednako važna kao i prije brata. Sve je to normalno i prolazno.

----------


## klokanica1506

*GIZMOS* suosjećam s tobom, napisala si "drska, bezobrazna, čak i pomalo agresivna" - to je tako zato što te tvoja beba puuuno voli, ali je zbunjena i treba vremena da se i ona pronađe u ovoj vama novoj situaciji i velikoj promjeni.

Trebati će joj neko vrijeme da shvati kako je mama i dalje voli, ali shvatiti će i sve će biti u redu.

----------


## susmiga

> Upadam u temu kako bi olakšala dušu...Moj mali mišić došao je na svijet prije 13 dana, sitan, pospan, miran...Zbog zastoja mlijeka počeo je gubiti na težini. Nije plakao, nije zahtjevao ništa,  samo je spavao i spavao. I bila sam mu jako potrebna da izguramo te prve dane i da se konačno pomaknemo s mjesta. O ljubavi prema njemu nema nikakvih dvojbi. Rođena je onoga dana kad je ugledao svijet i svakog se dana iznova rađa. Ono što mene brine jest moja mlađa "beba" koju sam do njegovog rođenja doživljavala upravo kao bebu, a sada mi se čini kao da je naglo narasla, postala svoja...Koliko sam je samo ljubila i grlila kad sam stigla kući iz rodilišta. Grlila je i ona mene, snažno, iskreno, kao da još uvijek nije shvaćala promjene koje dolaze u naše živote. Do jučer moja jedina beba, beba s kojom već 19 mjeseci provodim 24 sata dnevno i koja me do jučer volila i doživljavala kao sve na svijetu, najednom se otuđila od mene, postala drska, gruba, čak i pomalo agresivna...Svoga bracu voli nježno...Mazi ga i ljubi, miluje mu lice, točno onako kako treba, bez trunke grubosti i ljubomore. Jer to je njen braco, o njemu smo joj pričali, na njega smo je pripremali...I to je prizor u kojem svakodnevno uživam. Ali moje emocije, koje možda još uvijek nisu došle na svoje, urezuju duboki trag na duši i sada mi se čini kao da nepovratno poništavaju svu bliskost koju smo dosada stekle. Pobuđuju u meni strahove kako me moje prvorođeno dijete ne voli...Bojim se pogledat je u oči od straha da iznova ne zaplačem po 101 put u danu. Totalno sam zarobljena između suza. Čini mi se kao da je svaki moj korak krivi, kako je svako novo jutro borba koja je unaprijed izgubljena. I strah me, po prvi put me strah da se njena ljubav prema meni neće osloboditi, da se naša povezanost neće vratiti, da ću ostati zakinuta za sve one divne trenutke koje smo trebale proživjeti. 
> Ne znam, možda sam previše isrpljena, možda sam previše razapeta između dana koji tako brzo projuri, između višesatnog spašavanja dojenja, izdajanja, dnevnog i noćnog nespavanja...možda sam sve umislila, stvorila krivi film u svojoj glavi. Možda me iz tog ružnog sna trzne noć koju ću jednom prespavati. I dan kojeg ću odmorna proživjeti. A možda i neće. Možda će se moj put nastaviti nošen tom gorčinom kojoj se ne mogu oduprijeti, otporom vlastita djeteta kojeg ne mogu podnijeti, grižnjom savjesti koju ne znam otkloniti. Možda?!?!
> Ne znam, ne znam što mi je činiti. Ne znam kome se obratiti. Ne znam kome plakati...Ne znam kako doprijeti do nje, kako razbiti njenu tugu, kako poništiti njenu ljutnju usmjerenu meni. Kako joj objasniti da je ona samo moja, da je volim najviše na svijetu. Ne znam kako započeti dan kada je osuđen na njeno odbijanje mene...
> Ako netko ima bilo kakav savjet voljna sam ga poslušati...je li se uopće desilo nekom nešto slično? kako ste se suočili sa starijim djetetom koje vas je donedavno obožavalo i vidjelo u vama sve, sa sad vas odbacuje, gura od sebe, opire se vašim poljupcima, vašim pokušajima da joj doprijete do srca i koji zbog nemogućnosti da uspijete u tome stvaraju i u vama zid šutnje kojeg ne znate priječi???


mogu potpisati od riječi do riječi. ali evo sada, nakon 8 godina imam troje djece i novu perspektivu- samo ljubavi i stpljenja, sve će proći i obitelj će zaživjeti novom dinamikom koju je dobilo dolaskom novog člana. Sretno!

----------


## karla 1980

*GIZMOS* nisam znala da imaš drugu bebicu, BRAVOOOO draga suborko iz Maribora. Neopisivo mi je drago!!! Vjerujem da ti nije lako, nadam se da ćete brzo prebroditi ovu krizu. Sve je još svježe! Prije nekoliko dana sam čitala da je beba jako veliki šok za prvo dijete. Voli, ljubi, grli svoju curicu kao i do sada i s vremenom će sve sjesti na svoje mjesto.  :Heart:

----------


## nine

GIZMOS potpisujem iako je moja "velika" 8 godina, to su po meni faze privikavanja, moja je prvo bila oke dok valjda nije shvatila što se događa, onda je prošla fazu drskosti, odbijanja.... nekidan mi je plakala da i ona želi biti beba i da je ne volim više  :Shock:  , ma koliko se ja trudila da ne osjeti razliku, onda sam cijelu noć proplakala MM na ramenu, ja na jednom, mali na drugom..... kao da moram birati između njih dvoje, a ne mogu se klonirati i onda sam smislila i izvukla adut iz rukava....

posjela je za sve njene slike u laptopu od rođenja, sve one izlete, kazališta, sportove, jezike, sva čuda koja sam joj priuštila a čega se ona NE SJEĆA i objasnila da je ona imala 8 godina mamu samo za sebe, da braco to nikada neće imati, da braco nosi njenu robicu, igra se s njenim igračkama, itd, itd.... i odlučila sam da bar sat vremena dnevno mali mora u none da ja budem sama s njom... bilo šta da radimo... i objasnila joj onako iz srca... 

da je bez obzira bio joj braco ili ne, to jedna mala slatka mirišljava beba u kući, kao neka njena najdraža lutkica i da se ja jednostavno želim s njim igrati dok je tako mali, jer brzo će odrasti i ja mislim da više nikad neću imat bebu dok ne postanem baka... to je toliko nasmijalo, mislim da je razumila i obečala mi da će mi posudit svoju bebu kad je bude imala i da sad mogu u miru mazit brata da ona ne plače  :Smile: 

ako tko ima pametniji savjet, rado bi da mi ga da

----------


## Dijana

Daj si vremena, pa tek si rodila, a još i spašavaš dojenje. Tvoja veća bebica je još jako mala (mlađa je od moje dva mjeseca, 
a meni je moja skroz mala), trebat će joj vremena da se navikne na bebu, a poslije se vjerojatno neće ni sjećati da je ikad
bila sama kod mame i tate. Njih dvoje će se moći lijepo igrati zajedno. Samo vremena i strpljenja..nemoj biti stroga prema sebi. S
tvari neće više nikad biti kao što su bile, bit će drugačije ali i bolje!

Između mojih je razlika 7 i  pol godina, obožavaju se, al su obje ljubomorne ko pas. Starija svako malo
ima izljeve da je više ne volimo, da samo gledamo u tu malu cmoljavicu, a nju samo kritiziramo, ali nije to onako, za ozbiljno,
vidim ja da ona cmoljavicu obožava i da pazi na nju npr. da ne padne jednako kao što i ja pazim. Nešto smo izgubili, ali 
svi skupa smo puno dobili, tako to ide.

Kad braco poraste da se koliko toliko mogu skupa igrati onda će vjerojatno biti lakše.

----------


## GIZMOS

Svračam samo da vam zahvalim na odgovorima. Pomogli su u pravo vrijeme. A za one koje će možda jednog dana mučiti isti problem želim samo reči da budu strpljivi i da s vremenom sve dođe na svoje. Evo, prošlo je gotovo 2 mjeseca i tek sada mogu reči da stvari u našem trokutu funkcioniraju kako treba iako me sada muče već neke druge brige, ali to je za drugu temu. Hvala još jednom od srca!!!!

----------


## Tiziana

Odlicno Gizmos, bravo za vas, sve to pomalo dodje na svoje. A tek za par gdina kako ce ti biti lijepo, oni ce ti biti prava kompa jer su si blizu po godistu

----------


## kristina1977

Evo da se i ja priključim na ovu temu koju sam svakodnevno pratila od kada sam drugi put ostala trudna. Nakon svih vaših postova ja sam bila u totalnom strahu kako ću doživjeti stariju curicu s kojom sam sama provela 6.godina kada dođe mlađa. Ali na svu sreću nepotrebno sam se bojala jer problema nije bilo. sad dali je to zbog velike razlike u godinama ili toga šta sam si ja sve u glavi posložila prije poroda neznam! Kad smo došle kući ništa se nije promjenilo,niti mi je L.bila toliko ogroma niti se išta promjenilo u našem odnosu. Kada malena spava mi se igramo,čak odemo u kazalište i kino,dok tata čuva seku kao što smo to radile dok smo bile same. Kad sam došla iz bolnice već je drugi dan htjela ići u vrtić da je tamo njoj ljepše,ioako sam ju ja htjela ostaviti koji tjedan doma da se ne osjeća odbačeno. Tako da ima i svjetlih primjera i netreba se bojati kako će to izgledati,na kraju se sve posloži i bude još ljepše nego kad je bilo samo jedno dijete u obitelji. Uživamo u 4-ero i želimo svima tako.

----------


## Blekonja

pratim  :Smile:

----------


## anika2

zadnju večer prije hospitalizacije,sin je bio nervozan,em od iščekivanaja,em ljut zbog razdvajanja.taj zadnji tjedan smo ga stalno vozali na čuvanja kod obitelji.osjećao je promjene i naše uzbuđenje.htjela sam ga maziti ali nije dao,kao i inače.
kad sam rodila odmah sam osjetila povezanost s bebom,dok sa starijim sinom to nisam....da li je za to bio zaslužan krvav boravak u bolnici,vjerovatno....sad mi je to čudno, i mogu napisati da uživam kako nadoknađujem tu nježnost i maženje koje mi stariji toliko dugo uskraćuje

----------


## unadomina

Super tema!!! Imam jedno dijete, bebačicu od 10 mjeseci i u zadnje vrijeme često razmišljam šta će i kako biti kad (daj Bože) dođe drugo... 
Namjeravala sam tu negdje postaviti to pitanje; "kako" se voli drugo dijete, jeli moguće toliko ga voljeti kao prvo, ne mogu zamisliti da ikoga toliko obožavam kao našu curicu... Pa mi nekako bilo glupo to pitati da ne ispadnem čudna.  :Rolling Eyes:  Naravno, zapitala sam se i kakve se emocije javljaju i šta se mijenja u odnosu na prvo dijete, kad dođe drugo. Malo me strah da ću imati osjećaj kao da sam je na neki način razočarala, pogotovo ako se trudnoća "desi" u skorije vrijeme.

----------


## neodlucna.

Kad citam vase postove sve me neki strah hvata..
Nekako si mislim a da ipak ostanem na samo jednom,nasoj voljenoj curici od sada vec 7 godina..
Malo me prepalo sve ovo a ja sam osoba koja mrzi promjene...

----------


## leonisa

i ja isto, no kad vidis njih dvoje u akciji, u zagrljaju, smijehu, ljubavi... to je nesto velicanstveno.

----------


## cappy

> Kad citam vase postove sve me neki strah hvata..
> Nekako si mislim a da ipak ostanem na samo jednom,nasoj voljenoj curici od sada vec 7 godina..
> Malo me prepalo sve ovo a ja sam osoba koja mrzi promjene...


Kad sam vidla tvoje ime, reko moram ju ohrabriti. Kod mene je razlika 7 god. i vjeruj mi curica će biti sretnija kad dobi bracu ili seku nego sad. Moj stariji je vječito govorio da ne želi nikoga i teško je prihvatio vijest o trudnoći, ali koliko je sretan što je stariji brat , ne mogu riječima opisati. I nije da ja tako samo mislim, on to pokazuje iz dana u dan i znam da je njemu njegov braco najveće blago. Možda je do karaktera i osobe ali mislim da je njegovih 7 god. bila velika prednost u svemu tome. :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

kod nas je tocno 6g. i pun pogodak je  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

> Kad citam vase postove sve me neki strah hvata..
> Nekako si mislim a da ipak ostanem na samo jednom,nasoj voljenoj curici od sada vec 7 godina..
> Malo me prepalo sve ovo a ja sam osoba koja mrzi promjene...


Ne, neeee!
Sve to prođe, sve bude opet dobro.
Samo si bogatiji poslije.

----------


## neodlucna.

> Kad sam vidla tvoje ime, reko moram ju ohrabriti. Kod mene je razlika 7 god. i vjeruj mi curica će biti sretnija kad dobi bracu ili seku nego sad. Moj stariji je vječito govorio da ne želi nikoga i teško je prihvatio vijest o trudnoći, ali koliko je sretan što je stariji brat , ne mogu riječima opisati. I nije da ja tako samo mislim, on to pokazuje iz dana u dan i znam da je njemu njegov braco najveće blago. Možda je do karaktera i osobe ali mislim da je njegovih 7 god. bila velika prednost u svemu tome.



Hvala cure na riječima ohrabrenja! Ne znam odvojiti sve pa citiram samo jedan post! 
Naša cura je u 7/2013 napunila 7 godina..
Od svoje 4 godine ona moli za brata ili seku...Prvo je govorila da hoće samo seku pa kada sam joj objasnila da to ne možemo znati rekla je da nema veze samo da bude!   :Shock:   Ja sam se šokirala ali mislila sam da joj je to samo faza, međutim evo je u školi ima puno prijatelja, non-stop se družimo sa nekime ali ona još uvijek pita kada će dobiti brata ili seku! 
Kad sam ju malo htjela iskušati postavljala sam joj neka pitanja da vidim što će reći! I opet me iznenadila, ona će ga i hraniti i presvlačiti i neće ići van sa prijateljima  jedino kada se pokaki bi ona htjela da ja to napravim  :Laughing:   a ako se popiški to može ona!

I sada naravno ne bi ja htjela drugo dijete samo zato što naše prvo to želi ali to mi je jedan veliki plus 1!  :Heart: 
I onda me krene lavina emocija i sve jedva čekam trudnoću a kada treba u akciju  :Grin:   ja se skamenim i uplašim!
Pričala sam sa mužem  čak je i on pristao jer i njega muči kako će se on naviknuti na novog člana!
Mladi smo oboje,imamo 28godina...ali ja zbilja ne bi više čekala..
I onda dođem ovdje i pročitam vaše priče koje nikako ne bi htjela doživjeti, naravno nitko to ne bi htio ali nažalost ne možeš birati...

I onda si mislim možda je dovoljno da imamo nju i to je to...i prođe par mjeseci i opet me uhvati ista želja...
I sada ja vas pitam jesam li ja ono totalno luda ili ?!?!    Jel nekako mi se čini da jesam, jer za Boga miloga zar čovjek može biti toliko neodlučan ?!? Ako ikako možete, utješite me i savjetujte jer sam se mužu popela na vrh glave pa imam samo još vas ...   :Embarassed:

----------


## Jurana

sirius ti je rekla na drugoj temi - ljudi žale samo za stvarima koje nisu učinili.
Čim ti se želja stalno vraća, znači da postoji.

Ove naše priče nisu bile neka trajna nesreća, nego samo jedan novi aspekt života, i, osim toga, sve su dobro završile.

A stvarno nikad u životu nisam čula da je netko požalio što je imao još djece.
Znam samo čuti da žale što nisu imali više.

----------


## neodlucna.

> sirius ti je rekla na drugoj temi - ljudi žale samo za stvarima koje nisu učinili.
> Čim ti se želja stalno vraća, znači da postoji.
> 
> Ove naše priče nisu bile neka trajna nesreća, nego samo jedan novi aspekt života, i, osim toga, sve su dobro završile.
> 
> *A stvarno nikad u životu nisam čula da je netko požalio što je imao još djece.
> Znam samo čuti da žale što nisu imali više*.


Evo to se i meni dogodilo. Bila sam vani i jedan čovjek koji me zna iz viđenja pita šta imam samo nju (pošto je L bila sa mnom) ja kažem da, i pita pa šta nećete imati još..a ja kažem da ne vjerujem.
Ajme on onako meni pa nemojte joj da znate kako je lijepo imati više djece, ja sam htio 3 ali žena ne pa imamo 2 sina! Nemojte ostati samo na jednom biti će vam žao... 
Malo mi je bilo glupo što se on dira u moju privatnost ali zbilja nije bio grub ni bezobrazan nego obziran pa sam to shvatila kao savjet jer čovjek ima 60-tak godina..

----------


## autumn

Neodlučna, evo i mi smo se dosta teško odlučili na drugo dijete, doduše zbog nekih drugih razloga jer je prvo dijete bilo prilično zahtjevno pa smo se pitali kako ćemo to opet prolaziti. Isto mi se stalno vraćala želja za novom bebom, za novom trudnoćom. Jedan od razloga zbog kojih smo se napokon i odlučili je to što mi je nekako bilo žao moje starije curice gledajući ju samu. Pa i ja sam dugo bila sama i znam koliko sam davila i gnjavila mamu da mi rodi seku (a na kraju dobila brata  :Laughing: ). 

Sad kod starije kćeri (4 g.) ne primijetim ljubomoru. Primijetim promjene u svom ponašanju koje su se počele događati još u trudnoći. Pitala sam se hoću li stvarno više zavoljeti bebu kako su mi neki govorili i već onda odlučila da to neću dopustiti. A onda opet sam mislila i kako je netko tu napisao da nije moguće da još jedno dijete volim koliko i prvo. Ma uglavnom, bila sam rastrzana. Kad je beba došla još u bolnici sam plakala za prvom kćeri jer smo bili dugo u bolnici i znala sam da joj falim kao i ona meni.

Sad kod kuće evo nastojim kad beba spava što kvalitetnije provesti vrijeme sa starijom kćeri (koju još uvijek zovem "bebo" pa se ona nekad i buni da nije ona beba), navečer ju ja uspavljujem ako je beba mirna i nije baš tada gladna. Znalo se događati kad smo tek došle iz bolnice da sam se zavlačila starijoj kćeri u krevet kad je već zaspala i plakala misleći kako ju zapostavljam i kako ona misli da ju više ne volim. Ma bilo je svakako.

Sad je evo sve polako bolje. Beba je 2,5 mj. i lagano smo ušli u neku rutinu. A kako bude rasla bit će još bolje, u to uopće ne sumnjam. I definitivno nisam ni u jednom trenutku požalila što sam se odlučila na drugo dijete.

----------


## neodlucna.

Hvala ti sto si i ti napisala svoje misljenje..lakse mi je kad znam da nisam jedina....
htjela sam ti poslati PP ali ih ne primas...smijem znati zasto ?

----------


## Jurana

Autumn nema još dovoljno postova za pp.

----------


## neodlucna.

Hvala !!  :Smile:

----------


## annvilli

Mislim da nema roditelja koji nije pomislio da je nemoguće voljeti drugo dijete jednako kao prvo, ali nema ni onog koji se nije razuvjerio  :Smile: 
Mi smo dugo razmišljali o 4. (već su i godine u pitanju  :Grin:  ) ali čim sam saznala da sam trudna su mi se sve naše dvojbe činile blesavima i jako sam sretna da smo se odlučili na još jednu bebu.

Potpisujem Juranu, mislim da bi kasnije jako žalila za još jednim djetetom

----------


## trampolina

Ja bih na sve rečeno imala dodati kako sve riješene situacije i problemi pridonose kvaliteti naše osobnosti. Ja sam sebi puno draža sada nego prije 7 godina. Djeca su me puno toga naučila, svako na svoj način. I da mogu, imala bih barem još jedno.

----------


## paučica

Neznam kakve ću osjećaje imati kad budem jednog dana rodila drugo dijete, sad imam samo jedno. Ali znam nešto drugo - ja sam dijete iz velike obitelji. Svoju braću I sestru ne bih mijenjala ni za što na svijetu. Da ih nemam, ili da imam samo jedno manje, mislim da bih bila istinski siromašna. 
Zato, probajte malo razmišljati dugoročno. Brat ili sestra su dar I blagoslov za svako dijete. Njihovim rođenjem starija dijeca toliko toga dobivaju, a samo jedno kratko vrijeme (I to uvjetno) gube dio pažnje roditelja. I ja se već neko vrijeme odlučujem na slijedeću trudnoću. Znam da će to unijeti velike promjene u našu obitelj, odnose između nas, našu dnevnu rutinu... Ali mislim da će daleko vise toga dobroga donijeti drugo dijete (I svako slijedeće).

----------


## neodlucna.

Zbilja ste me nadahnule.. hvala vam od srca..sva
 sam se raznijezila citajuci vase postove. Znala sam da ce mi  iskustva drugih pomoci ali nisam znala da ce me toliko raznijeziti...

----------


## neodlucna.

Mi krenuli u 12mjesecu 2013. u "akciju" kad ono jos uvijek nista....   :'(    :Sad:

----------


## sunčica vk

Evo da podignem malo temu. Ja imam veliki problem. od rođenja moje druge kćeri je prošlo 8 mj. Moja starija kćer koja ima 5 uskoro i 6 godina je jako dobro prihvatila seku, voli ju jako i stalno ju mazi pazi pomaže. Ali ja ne znam kako bih drugačije objasnila moje osijećaje prema starijoj kćeri. kada se želi maziti ili me grli ljubi meni to smeta  :Sad:  ne mogu si pomoći ali to je istina. ne znam što se događa , ona je divno dijete, bila mi je centrar svijeta ali od kada se rodila druga kćer...još uvijek se moji osjećaji nisu vratili u normalu, čitam da je nekima trebalo puno kraće da se sve posloži. jako mi je žao, puno vrmena ona provodi sama, pogotovo od kada smo se preselili prije 2 mj , nema društva, i znam da joj je teško i da je ona još dijete, ali nikako da joj to olakša da joj  se više posvetim. zaokupirana sam mlađom i nekim dr. stvarim , brigama, navečer kad ona ode spavati bude mi tako žao jer dan prošao u glavnom u svađi i nekom natezanju, umjesto u miru  i igri. ona se trudi, jako i vidim da ne prihvaća to moje odgurivanje nje...ali bojim se da će sve ovo ostaviti posljedice na njoj...a to ne želim. što da radim...kako da sebe promjenim, vjerujte pokušavala sam, probudim se ujutro sa snažnom željom da ovaj dan budem uz nju i sa njom ...al uvijek se to nekako pogubi u svađi, natezanju itd, itd.. ima li itko ovakvih iskustava? pomoć!!

----------


## tangerina

sunčice, može li ti netko pomoći oko drugih poslova, po kući i slično, ili ponekad pričuvati malenu, moguće da si jednostavno preumorna i onda imaš manje strpljenja za stariju, pa za tren uđete svaki dan u isti obrazac.

----------


## duma

Moji su puunno manja razlika; kad se bebonja rodio T je imao 2 god. i 5 mj. Bilo mi je strašno u pocetku, pogotovo zima, mala beba, porod, sisanje...ufff! Kad se samo sjetim?! Pomoci od nikoga i nigdje. Muz i ja solo. Ali...ja sam se zarekla da T nikad necu "zapustit" zbog bebe. I tako je i bilo....stan je licio na skladiste, robe posvuda, sudje je znalo cekati- kao i rucak...ALI moje starije dijete i ja smo slikali, mazili se, čitali...S tim da napomenem, jako tesko je prihvatio bebu, ljubomora u vidu ignoriranja.

----------


## Optimisticna

Evo ja sam u očekivanju novog člana, razlika će isto biti 2 godine i jedno 4 mjeseca. Sad smo počeli gladiti trbuh, pokazujemo di je beba, on se čudi, podiže mi majicu i gura glavu ispod. Ne znam kako pripremiti dijete na dolazak novog člana i koliko on sa dvije godine može shvatiti da će doći još neko?

----------


## pulinka

Kod mojih je razlika isto 2 god. 4 meseca. Nisam stariju nešto posebno pripremala niti govorila ništa puno dok se stomak nije baš dooobro zaokružio-negde valjda u 7. mesecu trudnoće. Učila sam je da se mora paziti da se mama ne udara u stomak (a valjda bi je i inače tome učila, samo mi ne bi bilo toliko bitno), i govorila joj s vremena na vreme da pogleda kako se beba mrda, rita, štuca itd. Moja je već jako lepo govorila tada i dosta je razumevala, ali opet se sva iznenadila kad je brata konačno videla u mojim rukama.
Mislim da i tako mali klinci razumeju bar delimično šta se dešava, moja je recimo stalno pitala kad će se bata roditi a ja sam govorila da treba još duuugo da čekamo da se rodi, pa kad se rodi još duuugo da pazimo bebu dok ne poraste dovoljno da sama sedi i puzi, pa još duuugo dok ne nauči da hoda i govori. 
Brata je lepo prihvatila, bila je baš pažljiva prvih meseci, svađe su počele tek kad je on propuzio i dohvatio njene igračke  :Smile: .
Neke druge mame su se puno više angažovale oko "povezivanja" starijeg deteta sa bebom još od samog početka trudnoće. Ja sam moju eto pripremala samo ta poslednja tri meseca i ispalo je sasvim dobro i tako.

----------


## sunčica vk

> sunčice, može li ti netko pomoći oko drugih poslova, po kući i slično, ili ponekad pričuvati malenu, moguće da si jednostavno preumorna i onda imaš manje strpljenja za stariju, pa za tren uđete svaki dan u isti obrazac.



ovdje nema jer nikoga ne znamo, daleko smo od kuće...ali trudim se svaki dan sve iše...mislim da ćemo uskoro kući pa će se bar to vratiti u normalu i imati će svoje durštvo pa ćemo se bar na kratko odmoriti jedna od druge jer smo već 4 mj 24 sata zajedno , same.

----------


## zekana

i ja ću se morati pridružiti s doživljajima--- ujutro...

----------


## zekana

... a dobro, nije baš ujutro...

Mi imamo malecke- curu od godinu i pol i dečka od 13 dana. Mislim da kod mene nije problem da li volim jedno ili drugo, već više kome bih prije. Sve je meni teoretski jasno. Moj mali micek ovisi o meni u potpunosti i njemu sam nezamjenjiva i nenadoknadiva kad pričamo o dojenju. Mislim da osjeća sve nas, i mene i mm-a i našu malu curu, ali je prirodno da sam mu ja najviše posvećena. Uporno se trudim "nadoknaditi" svojoj mazi curici sve one trenutke kad je posegnula za mnom, zatražila me, pozvala me, a ja nisam fizički mogla ispuniti njenu želju za mnom. To je očigledno da je momak bio kod mene, na sisi, na podrigu, u trenutku presvlačenja, kupanja, i sl. No ti trenuci koje pokušavam kasnije nadoknaditi ostaju nenadoknađeni. Tad kad me trebala- nije me dobila.

Pišem ovo bez drame, i dalje sve jasno gledam da nije to baš tako dramatično kako u trenutku može izgledati. No to ne može promijeniti jad tog trenutka! 

Sinoć je bila jedna od scena koja me toliko dirnula. Ostale mama i ja, curu vodim ja na spavanje, a dečko osta s njom. Nizgled sit, al nikad ne znaš jer je dojen pa zna zahtijevati 5 minuta nakon podoja opet... Kasno je, ona se nešto ne može namjestiti i nikako da zaspe. Tada i on iz druge sobe počinje vriiiiiištati, za sisom, naravno, a ja ne znam što bih! Mama tada kao da i ne postoji- njemu ne može pomoći, a mala cura će u dreku ako ja odem i ostavim ju bilo sa kim u tom trenutku kad "računa" i zna da ju baš JA uspavljujem. Ustajem, odlazim po njega i stavljam ga na sisu. svih troje u krevetu. On glasno jede, sve se ori, vuče, guta, pišti, a ona pokušava zaspati. Gleda me, okrene glavu na drugu stranu i samo gleda, nikako da zaspe. I razmišljam si u tom trenutku kako mi je žao nje. Makar si i umislila, osjetila sam njenu tugu. Jesam. Kraj nje sam, a zauzeta sam. Sve sam si mislila- ma samo da se on najede pa da ju uzmem i zagrlim jako i da tako zaspe... ali dok se mačak najeo, cura je zaspala. Ja ju jesam došla poljubiti nakon što sam ga odnijela mami, otišla dati joj flašicu, ali to je već bilo bunilo sna i propade mi želja. Baš mi je to teško palo. 

Kad sjedim s njom igrajući se, a on u rukama mm-a ili moje mame počne vrištati, ja bih pukla na pola. Možda me zato već dva dana razbija glavobolja. Uh, baš je zeznuto... Obožavam ih oboje i jedva čekam samo da on malkice poraste da se ustabili tempo hranjenja i spavanja pa da se malo bolje mogu organizirati. Ovo nije zahtjevno fizički (dva mala djeteta) koliko je psihički. Već vidim.

----------


## cuivienen

U 30. sam nedelji blizanacke trudnoce, i treba mi malo podrske iskusnijih  :Smile:  Moja curica sada ima 25 meseci, i usle smo u fazu kad ne mogu fizicki vise nista sa njom, sem mazenja, lezanja zajedno (a ja instinktivno izmicem stomak, posto mi je vrh toliko osetljiv, da mi jako smeta dodir), citanja, crtanja, crtaca, a njoj je potrebna mama koja trci i skace i pravi gluposti. (nekad se  zaduvam i dok je hranim, kad se nagnem napred) Sve znam, i za njene faze odrastanja, i za moje trenutno prilicno hormonalne emocionalne reakcije, ali je ona u poslednje vreme bas ljuta na mene, ignorise me, odguruje, vice: ne mama, kad insistiram, hoce da me udari po ruci. To nije stalno,  mazimo se nas dve, pomazi i stomak kad je zainteresuje, i sve, ali osecam njenu frustraciju, i da sve manje racuna na mene. Ono sto me zanima, je kako se ispravno postaviti prema tome, uhvatim sebe, da kad me odbije, da se povucem, kao u kontaktu sa odraslom osobom i onda shvatim da je ona moje malo detesce kojem fali mama kakva je bila ranije, pa je izljubim, bez obzira na odbijanje, a nekad, kad mi vice da me nece, suze mi krenu ( kad nisam trudna, ne placem tek tako), imam suludi, iracionalni osecaj krivice kao da sam je izneverila . Pricam ja njoj, da i kad stignu bebe, da ce mama opet da se igra, i da je obavestena u skladu sa njenim kognitivnim sposobnostima, i da je voljena, ali me povredjuju stvari na koje sam, cak stavise, bila spremna da ce da se dese ( uostalom, kao i sve u majcinstvu, ne mozes da se zapravo pripremis za neke faze). 
p.s nisam depresivna, ni nesrecna, samo...bas trudna  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Joj sad me strah kako ce to izgledati kad rodim drugo.
Sin i ja smo strasno vezani.

----------


## zutaminuta

Inače sam hladna osoba i nisam sklona pokazivati emocije. Nemam nikakvu ideju kako će to izgledati s djetetom. Edit: sad vidim da sam zalutala. Obrišite post.

----------


## cuivienen

evo za mesec dana koliko je proslo od proslog posta, moja malena pocela da se raduje bebama, kad vidi da se stomak pomera, trci i vuce sve u okolini da vide. Inace je odustala od mene kao aktivnog sudeonika u igrama, kad vidi da stojim, dodje i kaze "sedi mama", i stalno mi dovlaci vodu i hranu  :Smile:  sta ce da bude kad se cure rode, nemam pojma, ali mi je srce na mestu u zavrsnici  :Smile:

----------


## Omerta

> Evo da podignem malo temu. Ja imam veliki problem. od rođenja moje druge kćeri je prošlo 8 mj. Moja starija kćer koja ima 5 uskoro i 6 godina je jako dobro prihvatila seku, voli ju jako i stalno ju mazi pazi pomaže. Ali ja ne znam kako bih drugačije objasnila moje osijećaje prema starijoj kćeri. kada se želi maziti ili me grli ljubi meni to smeta  ne mogu si pomoći ali to je istina. ne znam što se događa , ona je divno dijete, bila mi je centrar svijeta ali od kada se rodila druga kćer...još uvijek se moji osjećaji nisu vratili u normalu, čitam da je nekima trebalo puno kraće da se sve posloži. jako mi je žao, puno vrmena ona provodi sama, pogotovo od kada smo se preselili prije 2 mj , nema društva, i znam da joj je teško i da je ona još dijete, ali nikako da joj to olakša da joj  se više posvetim. zaokupirana sam mlađom i nekim dr. stvarim , brigama, navečer kad ona ode spavati bude mi tako žao jer dan prošao u glavnom u svađi i nekom natezanju, umjesto u miru  i igri. ona se trudi, jako i vidim da ne prihvaća to moje odgurivanje nje...ali bojim se da će sve ovo ostaviti posljedice na njoj...a to ne želim. što da radim...kako da sebe promjenim, vjerujte pokušavala sam, probudim se ujutro sa snažnom željom da ovaj dan budem uz nju i sa njom ...al uvijek se to nekako pogubi u svađi, natezanju itd, itd.. ima li itko ovakvih iskustava? pomoć!!


Dizem temu, ali moram citirati ovo.. identicna situacija i precudan osjecaj.  Takodjer razlika 5 godina. Mladja sad ima 3mj, a starija 5 i pol. Voli bebu, njezna je prema njoj i stalno je mazi. Mene isto grli, govori da me voli, a ja se odjednom osjecam kao "drvo" i mislim da joj ne pridodajem dovoljno paznje i njeznosti. Inace je sitnija od vrsnjaka, takve je gradje na nas, a kad se beba rodila, odjednom mi je sva ogromna, kako ste pisale, glava, oci, ruke, noge, stopala, kao da je u trenu narasla. Pa si onda gledam njene slike dok je bila beba, koju godinu mladja.. jer do nedavno mi je bila centar svijeta i takodjer sam se nekad pitala kad budemo imali drugo kako cu tu ljubav koje prema njoj osjecam raspodijeliti, a sad se pitam zasto se osjecam tako "tupavo" i prazno. Iskreno se nadam da ce me to proci i da cu naci malo vise strpljenja i volje pogotovo kad trazi da se igramo.

Da nadodam da imam taj neki problem jos od malena.. i prema roditeljima sam bila drvo, rijeci volim te, oprosti nikad nisam prva izrekla.. kao da me nesto kocilo i koci jos dan danas. Inace, partner je stranac i pricamo na engleskom. U tom slucaju mi je to sve nekako lakse za izgovoriti, ali se bojim koliko je to onda iskreno.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## Omerta

Da nadodam posto mi neda vise editirati..

Navecer kad beba spava u svom kinderbetu, kad se i ja opustim, onda se mazim sa starijom i zaspe mi u zagrljaju. [emoji177]

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## tangerina

omerta, doći će to na svoje
moji su isto razlika 5 godina, i baš se sjećam sebe u prvoj godini mlađe, kako mi je teško bilo prizvat prema starijem one osjećaje koje sam imala prije, morala sam racionalno sebe podsjećat da je to isti onaj bebač, isti onaj dvogodišnjak trogodišnjak kojeg sam toliko obožavala, nije bilo onog zaslijepljenog obožavanja ko prije
ali se vratilo, ne mogu reć točno kada, ali je, ono kad gledaš u dijete i srca ti izlaze iz očiju

iz mog iskustva, njima u tom periodu puno znači provedeno vrijeme 1 na 1, moj je znao bit baš naporan i grintav, ali kad bih ostavila malenu tati a pošla s njim na igralište ili sladoled, nakon toga bi danima bio suradljiviji i vidilo se da se bolje osjeća

----------

